# Free Grow Videos



## Widow Maker (Sep 27, 2006)

This video was posted in the hydroponic section but I think it is something all newbies should watch. This guy is a little off on a few things and I dont agree with everything he does but its a very good and funny video to watch. He does a pretty good job on explaining the basics.-Widow




SantaCruzBambi said:


> Watch this video, it was great viewing the process from start to finish, it's a bit long (1hr + few min's) and was very enjoyable and educational.
> 
> POT-TV: Mr. Green: I Grow Chronic


----------



## vervejunkie (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow I thought this was an awesome video! I'd never really seen the whole process before. So to set something like that up would take 2 months of growing the future Mothers, one week to sex a clone, 1.5 months to grow the female clones (if any) to flowering stage, 6-8 weeks of flowering to harvest and another week to cure.

Almost 6 months till you smoke your own buds!!! But after all that work you get 1/4lb of green every two months...

I don't know if I have the patience for this.

Widow, what were some of the technical disagreements you have?

While I'm a noob who doesn't know jack, I found a couple things that clashed with my research.

- Watering three times a day!?
- Germinating in a cup of water
- But he pulls it off!


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 27, 2006)

Its been a while since I watched it. If I remember right he just wasnt very clear on a few things. And With all my 10-15 grow videos I thought he was the most amature. I didnt get a few things like ph-ing his water before he added his nutes. I would have to watch it again to nit-pik it. 

As far as him watering 3 times a day. He was not using soil. He used rockwool and clay pellets. The rockwool will hold water for a long time. But in theory his roots are supposed to outgrow that. I thought his roots sucked. But they were supposed to be in the pellets mostly and those pellets dry out pretty quick. Thats why he watered 3 tmes a day.

He was the most amusing out of all the other videos I have.


----------



## Acesover8 (Sep 27, 2006)

well im pretty new and i agree very good watch


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Sep 27, 2006)

I&#180;ve seen it and its a great tutorial on how to build a drip and a ebb and flow hydro systems, and how things work in the hydro world, but one thing left me , i didn&#180;t know there were HPS in blue spectrum....Mr Green keeps saying this through the entire clip..wich i bealive is not true...either u have MH in blue or HPS in Red/Orange spectrum....Peace and Pot


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Sep 27, 2006)

These were the 1st vids i watched one is a Skunk#1 soil grow and the other a AK47 Hydro grow, enjoy...

Soil - Stoned Free Guide to Growing Cannabis. - Google Video

Hydro - Top Quality Home Growing - Google Video

I did learn lots from them, specially the soil grow one....Peace and Pot


----------



## jacgrass420 (Sep 27, 2006)

omg i cant watch it...i have windows media


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 28, 2006)

OmegaVermelho said:


> I´ve seen it and its a great tutorial on how to build a drip and a ebb and flow hydro systems, and how things work in the hydro world, but one thing left me , i didn´t know there were HPS in blue spectrum....Mr Green keeps saying this through the entire clip..wich i bealive is not true...either u have MH in blue or HPS in Red/Orange spectrum....Peace and Pot


 
Not true. I have a mh conversion bulb. Its a mh but puts out light like a hps. Its the light under the parabolic hood in my clone room. I need to change it to a regular mh bulb. 

I have no clue what the mr green was saying I missed that part.


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 28, 2006)

jacgrass420 said:


> omg i cant watch it...i have windows media


Either download real player or do a google for "ace mega codec pack" or "k-lite codec pack".


----------



## Acesover8 (Sep 28, 2006)

wow the soil one was super helpful for me thanks man


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Sep 28, 2006)

Widow Maker said:


> Not true. I have a mh conversion bulb. Its a mh but puts out light like a hps. Its the light under the parabolic hood in my clone room. I need to change it to a regular mh bulb.
> 
> I have no clue what the mr green was saying I missed that part.


You´re talking about a conversion bulb wich is not the case in the MrGreen vid, plus u can clearly see in the vid the Orange reflection on the mylar..Peace and Pot


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 28, 2006)

OmegaVermelho said:


> You´re talking about a conversion bulb wich is not the case in the MrGreen vid, plus u can clearly see in the vid the Orange reflection on the mylar..Peace and Pot


 
My bad, I will have to watch it again to see what hes talking about. Lol I know he is kinda a dipshit.


----------



## Sublime757 (Oct 1, 2006)

OmegaVermelho said:


> I´ve seen it and its a great tutorial on how to build a drip and a ebb and flow hydro systems, and how things work in the hydro world, but one thing left me , i didn´t know there were HPS in blue spectrum....Mr Green keeps saying this through the entire clip..wich i bealive is not true...either u have MH in blue or HPS in Red/Orange spectrum....Peace and Pot


there are hps bulbs that have a good blue spectrum saturation. the agro sun and hortilux bulbs have something like 30% more blue than normal hps bulbs


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Oct 1, 2006)

Sublime757 said:


> there are hps bulbs that have a good blue spectrum saturation. the agro sun and hortilux bulbs have something like 30% more blue than normal hps bulbs


Like i´ve said before those are conversion bulbs, wich is not the case in the video that we are discussing....Peace and Pot


----------



## ChronicConnoisseur (Nov 10, 2006)

OmegaVermelho said:


> I&#180;ve seen it and its a great tutorial on how to build a drip and a ebb and flow hydro systems, and how things work in the hydro world, but one thing left me , i didn&#180;t know there were HPS in blue spectrum....Mr Green keeps saying this through the entire clip..wich i bealive is not true...either u have MH in blue or HPS in Red/Orange spectrum....Peace and Pot


Yes there are ... I have one, Look up the EYE Hrotilux Bulb for HPS its a HPS bulb (mostly red spectrum) but with added blue spectrum for her pleasure, its a lil more expesive but I am sure it is worth every penny not having to switch bulbs or ballasts. Peace.


----------



## whitey111 (Nov 18, 2006)

its also on YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. , just go and search *HOW TO GROW GREEN*


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Nov 27, 2006)

The guy is a fag, but he does have a nice set up. Sorry if anyone's feelings were hurt by that remark, but i was refering to fag in a different way. Nothing against the gay community!

What I don't understand about that one video is why he only had about a pound or less with all those plants. Hell I get that amount from just 3-4 plants. K-2 produces a lot more bud than that.


*"WATCH THE VIDEO'S NEWBIES"*​


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Nov 27, 2006)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]MH/HPS Dual Spectrum Systems[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A full spectrum of light[/FONT]*

Optimize plant growth with dual spectrum lighting systems from Sunlight Supply and Hydrofarm. Dual spectrum systems are the only way to truly get full-spectrum plant lighting. This type of hydroponic lighting system blends the blue spectrum of a metal halide lamp with the red spectrum of a high-pressure sodium lamp. Dual spectrum systems offer the best of both worlds and provide the most advantageous hydroponic lighting for all stages of growth. 

I purchased a *1000W Super Spectrum Grow Light System* And have yet to use it in fear of my plants growing way to much veg. durring budding. Will have to try on a crop sometime.


----------



## dadvocate (Nov 28, 2006)

the blue spectrum HPS he's referring to is a recent addition to HPS lighting. the only example i have experience with is the Hortilux version. for the 400w, they add a 30w filament of blue spectrum, so you end up with a 430w that works in the same fixture (same deal with other wattages.) precludes the need for switchable ballasts, etc.. provides plenty of overlap in usable spectrum, reduces your bulb purchases, etc. to one type. i think for the 430 hortilux it should be around a $30-40 USD upgrade to a standard output HPS bulb. do your homework..


----------



## wl2008 (Dec 4, 2006)

any more videos?


----------



## CrazyTC420 (Dec 10, 2006)

yeah, i really liked the stoned free guide and Mr. Green's guide, Mr. Green's was more entertaining and in-depth, but hey, Stoned Free shows ya how to make hash! lol


----------



## croniccrag (Dec 20, 2006)

nice vids thanks alot


----------



## BaconSquishy (Dec 20, 2006)

Anyone know the name of the hydro system Mr.green used for veg?


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Dec 27, 2006)

Did I miss any??? I think I have them all listed here.

POT-TV: Mr. Green: I Grow Chronic

Soil - Stoned Free Guide to Growing Cannabis. - Google Video

Hydro - Top Quality Home Growing - Google Video

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. , search *HOW TO GROW GREEN*


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Dec 28, 2006)

BaconSquishy said:


> Anyone know the name of the hydro system Mr.green used for veg?


Its called a dripper system, the one in flower its called Ebb n Flow...


----------



## Widow Maker (Dec 29, 2006)

How to adjust ph...

pH Water - See More Buds


----------



## Pliskin095 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi guys
Just a quick post to say thanks for all the help i've recieved (very grateful) 
anyway i found these vids and thought they were very informative and could help some of the other members,
Peace out
Pliskin095 

YouTube - Ready-Set-Grow Part 1of 7 UPDATED


----------



## g-13 (Jan 7, 2007)

im new to the whole process. how important is co2? i know people that grow in closets that never use it but they grow some nice buds


----------



## trusten (Jan 13, 2007)

i can't watch the movie idk now why the soil one won't work i install google video and try manually downloading the video but nothing just keeps buffering and says something about file currupt


----------



## scooby doo (Jan 16, 2007)

trusten said:


> i can't watch the movie idk now why the soil one won't work i install google video and try manually downloading the video but nothing just keeps buffering and says something about file currupt


same here peeps


----------



## scooby doo (Jan 16, 2007)

scooby doo said:


> same here peeps


 
sussed it at last..lol


----------



## Jumpper303 (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks skippy


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jan 17, 2007)

more vidz plz


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Jan 17, 2007)

ok i have seen the ready set grow vids awhile back and gona try some of the harvesting tips in there. it usually takes me about 2-3 weeks to finish the crop but what he said made alot of sense. i like the fast sweating.


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jan 17, 2007)

Here's another.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdxrtnHnnWY&mode=user&search=

And don't forget to check limewire i got a few from there.


----------



## Shevy Riden High (Jan 26, 2007)

those videos kicks some ass. i like the Jazzy J Production one.


----------



## bigbudeddie (Jan 27, 2007)

Mr. Green is correct. HPS puts out a wide spectrum of light from all parts of the light table. Though it is more concentrated in the red/orange light waves there is definatly plenty of blue and depending on the light can even have more blue than a metal halide.


----------



## D Man (Feb 3, 2007)

Major Toke what did you search for in limewire


----------



## green_nobody (Feb 6, 2007)

I liked the "Mr Green" vid, it had some good ideas in it, even if Mr Green made some mistakes like with the pH-test of his water...

it is a need looking video, and the basic idea of a 2step system was new to me since i used to be totally outdoor... by the way, the guy must be one of the best customers of Canadian tire, 90% of his stuff looked like right out of the catalog


----------



## uley1234 (Feb 10, 2007)

ello everyone i am new to this and i really dont know where to start i have the space i just need to know where to place the lights and pots in order to actually get started. i am very patient so if anyone could help me in any way i would appreciate it . i dont have much time t browse the internet alot but if anyone is willing to share techniques with me and dont mind emailing me then my email is [email protected]. nice one


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Feb 10, 2007)

D Man said:


> Major Toke what did you search for in limewire


1. Ready set grow

2. How to grow marijuana

3. How to grow cannabis

4. Top Quality Home Growing How To Grow Weed

5. Cannabis growing - I Grow Chronic w Mr Green 1999

... just a couple of them.


----------



## 420penguin (Feb 14, 2007)

There's a series out of British Columbia I just noticed. It's done by a grow shop up there so they're talking about a lot of high end stuff, but it's still informational. Easier to watch too as it's just 5 minutes at a time:

YouTube - Urban Grower - Volume 1 - Mad Melvins
YouTube - Urban Grower - Volume 1 - Lances Garden

A day after this post I found out that there's a better source than youtube for this guys videos and they don't cost anything. Thanks to Scepter1987 and/or theflo. Anyhow, here's the link:

Urban Grower | Advanced Nutrients Medical | Medicinal Marijuana Cultivation Information

Bear in mind that the guy owns/is sponsored by a hydro shop. So he will always recommend top line shit. You may not need/be able to afford all of it. But it's still useful info.


----------



## Jimmy Johnston (Mar 4, 2007)

i like the videos mr.green is funny.


----------



## SnowWhite (Mar 20, 2007)

A series of high times videos:

YouTube - Ready Set grow - p1

YouTube - Ready-Set-Grow Part 2 of 7 UPDATED

YouTube - Ready-Set-Grow Part 3 of 7 UPDATED

YouTube - Ready-Set-Grow Part 4 of 7 UPDATED

YouTube - Ready-Set-Grow Part 5 of 7 UPDATED

YouTube - Ready-Set-Grow Part 6 of 7 UPDATED

YouTube - Ready-Set-Grow Part 7 of 7 UPDATED


----------



## green_nobody (Mar 22, 2007)

SnowWhite said:


> A series of high times videos:
> 
> YouTube - Ready Set grow - p1
> 
> ...


they are mainly not bad, but in the end of 4 for example the seedlings of his are stretched in the worst manner i ever have seen
1 to 3 are pretty much excellent besides the claim that CFLs and floros are no good to veg under which is plain bull haven't seen the rest of it yet


----------



## eatspam (Apr 15, 2007)

I just finished making a video for the latest forum comp, its on you tube so its free, but please if you use it, vote for it


----------



## AphexTwin (Apr 15, 2007)

eatspam said:


> I just finished making a video for the latest forum comp, its on you tube so its free, but please if you use it, vote for it


What's the URL, or what should we search for on Youtube?


----------



## 420skatekr3w (Apr 29, 2007)

great video.


----------



## zerocool (May 4, 2007)

Thanks guy, I just want to say that these videos have been very helpful and that this forum seems to have well experienced and helpful people.

Thanks again,
zerocool


----------



## Baked Jesus (May 9, 2007)

Hey guys, the video in the first post is down. I don't know if it's permanently down or if it's temporary, but anyway here's the google video link. Enjoy.
I Grow Chronic Documentary Educational Purposes only! - Google Video


----------



## green_nobody (May 9, 2007)

Baked Jesus said:


> Hey guys, the video in the first post is down. I don't know if it's permanently down or if it's temporary, but anyway here's the google video link. Enjoy.
> I Grow Chronic Documentary Educational Purposes only! - Google Video


nothing but a bad version of the "Mr Green" video, you can download a better version for free from pot-tv

still, appreciate your afford


----------



## Baked Jesus (May 9, 2007)

Yeah, the google video link is pretty bad quality... the audio anyway. I posted it because pot-tv was down when i tried to visit it. Might just be me though.


----------



## Hustla (May 15, 2007)

Nice, very helpful.


----------



## sasarchiver (May 30, 2007)

Hold on ppl, im uploading a few vids to youtube  watch this space

1 Growing Weed - Lights part1of2
YouTube - 1 GrowingWeed_Lights Pt1/2
2 Growing Weed - Lights part2of2
YouTube - 2 Growing Weed-Lights Pt2/2
3 Growing Weed - Soil&Fertilizer 1of3
YouTube - 3 Grow Weed-Soil & fertilizer1of3
4 Growing Weed - Soil&Fertilizer 2of3
YouTube - 4 Grow Weed-Soil & fertilizer2of3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4vgggmFF30 
more to come when i upload the rest


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2007)

Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana said:


> The guy is a fag, but he does have a nice set up. Sorry if anyone's feelings were hurt by that remark, but i was refering to fag in a different way. Nothing against the gay community!
> 
> What I don't understand about that one video is why he only had about a pound or less with all those plants. Hell I get that amount from just 3-4 plants. K-2 produces a lot more bud than that.
> 
> ...


Really though. (not the fag part) I watched this "Mr. Green's video, and as you pointed out: not much harvest.


----------



## sasarchiver (Jun 3, 2007)

dam, cant edit my post..oh well, heres another part to the colletion

5 Grow weed - Soil and fertilizer 3of3
YouTube - 5 grow weed-Soil & Fertilizer3of3


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 15, 2007)

Mr. Green has the best hydro video I can find. Does anyone know where to get other hydro vids. I use bit torrents which are probably the best way.


----------



## pablo_escobar (Jun 28, 2007)

Lots of good information here. I don't know about some of the method's he uses...questionable. I thought his plants looked small for 2 months of growth. At 2 months (veg) mine are almost twice as tall. It could have been the strain, but he topped them in flowering and mine turn out MUCH bushier. He also let the pump die and the plants died after just hours? Those cubes should hold a lot more water than that.

The mylar was a waste in both rooms. In the flowering room he only covered 40&#37; of the walls. In the veg room he only had 3 walls! That was just a waste of time and resources.

I also disagree with the "light proof" diagnosis he gave the flowering room. The bottom wasn't taken care of, and you could plainly see he covered the electric with the stuff. That was obviously a source of light leaks. As we all know indoor plants are super sensitive to light. 

Curing?! He used a common method for commercial growers. I think it leads to a harsh smoke, and reduced quality. Demonstrating a nice water cure would have been good. 

Also, anyone who paints themselves green and put on weird jump suites every couple of weeks to shoot something like this, is probably smoking too much of what he grows. He even did his finger nails!

EDIT: Just thought of something to note. With a little tweaking, this setup could really produce some killer plants on a budget.


----------



## gaarge (Aug 16, 2007)

Pliskin095 said:


> Hi guys
> Just a quick post to say thanks for all the help i've recieved (very grateful)
> anyway i found these vids and thought they were very informative and could help some of the other members,
> Peace out
> ...


 
best video I have watched for soil grow yet. Not just an explanation, it also teaches you why things are done the way they are. Thank you a hell of a lot, Pliskin095. Far out.


----------



## InvaderMark (Sep 19, 2007)

widow, you said you had other videos. could you link them?


----------



## WANTED (Oct 23, 2007)

he does it on the cheap and pulls it off man wish i had seen this befor blowing a grand on kit  but im new and we all have to start some where
must admit this experience is addictive baby sitting plants and watching them through each process is as good as watching the aquarium im into my first week of flowering and await with anticipation as to the sex of the plants fingers arms and legs all x


----------



## GrizzSpitter (Oct 23, 2007)

uh oh, you've caught the virus. I think everybody starts out thinking, wow free bud if I grow! but ends up falling in love with the whole process. It's seriously a kickass hobby with a happy ending. God speed on the grow soldier


----------



## tokeythebear (Oct 23, 2007)

good vid but whats wrong with it


----------



## torontobudlover (Oct 25, 2007)

Does anyone know where i can get one of those drip manifolds he uses in the veg room?? It first appears at 16:40. Possibly at a canadian retailer?

Cheers, pass it to the left.​


----------



## krs (Oct 29, 2007)

haha this movies hilarious i'm watching it on youtube


----------



## Slam (Nov 4, 2007)

I love the song at the beginning, goes great with the rest of the video and Mr. Green is an absolute legend.

Me and my friends are into film making and my friend and I have started a small little community production project; once i can set up a proper big grow room I'll be painting myself green and making a documentary for myself!


----------



## MangoMaMa (Dec 7, 2007)

In the Top Quality Home Growing - Google Video
video does anyone know where I can get a pump like the one in the trash can with the hose attached? I only know of on-demand pumps but can only find 12V or pumps that are a constant flow, like a sump pump, but that wouldn't work with an on/off nozzle on the hose. IF nothing else what is that kind of pump called? Thanks!!!


----------



## Rootex (Jan 29, 2008)

If you go to isohunt.com, you can download the dude from High Times', Jorge Cerventes? grow video. Use the search term "Jorge ultimate." You will need to download something like "Azureus vuze" once you download the .torrent from isohunt. It's also good for downloading porn. Later


----------



## Budda_Luva (Feb 3, 2008)

MajoR_TokE said:


> Here's another.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdxrtnHnnWY&mode=user&search=
> 
> And don't forget to check limewire i got a few from there.


this video isnt available anymore


----------



## plant (Feb 6, 2008)

i wanna start a grow but only one plat what do i need? i want to grow it in my house. how much light and air will the plant need? and where should i keep it?


----------



## Spudder (Feb 8, 2008)

sasarchiver said:


> Hold on ppl, im uploading a few vids to youtube  watch this space
> 
> 1 Growing Weed - Lights part1of2
> YouTube - 1 GrowingWeed_Lights Pt1/2
> ...


great videos, very informative. thank you very much!!


----------



## twinturbo (Feb 12, 2008)

mr green says he leaves his watering schedule to 3 times a day.
fine
but how long does he water for each one of those intervals
and if it can be measured....how much water is he actually giving the plants each watering or total through out the day.

i have an airoponics system so i just leave the pump going 24/7. the roots are always soaked.---works 4 me


----------



## Stealing (Feb 20, 2008)

OmegaVermelho said:


> I´ve seen it and its a great tutorial on how to build a drip and a ebb and flow hydro systems, and how things work in the hydro world, but one thing left me , i didn´t know there were HPS in blue spectrum....Mr Green keeps saying this through the entire clip..wich i bealive is not true...either u have MH in blue or HPS in Red/Orange spectrum....Peace and Pot


Yes it's true.. there is a little bit of light in the blue spectrum from Hps lights, that's why you can grow with HPS lights from seedling to end.. yet there is a lot less light in the blue spectrum then with a metal halide. There is also a small amount of orange/red light emmited from a Metal Halide. A fraction of what is emmited from a HPS light though.


----------



## ffastsam (Feb 24, 2008)

widow , i read your post on growing , it was awsome !! im new to the site ,ill be posting some pics of my new grow ffastsam


----------



## newbie06 (Feb 26, 2008)

is there eney outdoor growing vids??


----------



## Budda_Luva (Mar 1, 2008)

Heres a link to this guys main youtube pae, i think his videos are very helpful YouTube - WeeD22MaN's Channel


----------



## Hawgdawg (Mar 1, 2008)

This guy reads toomuch shit ain't that complicated


----------



## FaTSacK (Mar 6, 2008)

dunno why but the ultimate grow never works on my comp


----------



## nimrod504 (Mar 14, 2008)

wow, fun and informative. gained 100 growing experience points!


----------



## jumifera (Mar 23, 2008)

this video is quite help full for first timers


----------



## brando618 (Mar 24, 2008)

Awesome video, It helped me out alot!!! I've been having trouble on making the decisions on what materials to use when I recieve my seeds I ordered from nirvana. Thanks


----------



## sens1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is all 12 parts of the green man series, enjoy:

YouTube - I GROW CHRONIC - PART 1 (legendado)
01 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kBQbEjMpGA
02 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dI6y8k2ZVxs
03 YouTube - How to grow green part 4
04 YouTube - How to grow green part 5
05 YouTube - I GROW CHRONIC - PART 6 (legendado)
06 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7KwhEEHYkU
07 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8z_GUGQLIDw
08 YouTube - I GROW CHRONIC - PART 9 (legendado)
09 YouTube - I GROW CHRONIC - PART 10 (legendado)
10 YouTube - I GROW CHRONIC - PART 11 (legendado)
11 YouTube - I GROW CHRONIC - PART 12 (legendado)

hahah poor guy. I like him he's funny.

Here's a couple of extras by Cerventes that over a general overview and setup of a much larger operation:

YouTube - Cervantes Parte 1
YouTube - Jorge Cervantes' Ultimate Grow DVD 2


----------



## RandomJesus (Apr 11, 2008)

grow videos are like porn to me.


----------



## RandomJesus (Apr 11, 2008)

the best grow video I've seen was See more buds 15lbs. in 80 days.
not free though worth every penny.


----------



## canna_420 (Apr 23, 2008)

RandomJesus said:


> the best grow video I've seen was See more buds 15lbs. in 80 days.
> not free though worth every penny.


15lb in 80days is on Veho 
Many grow vids comeing out all contradict and say do and dont do this n that.
But buy watching them all you can get some kinda idea how things work

With the spectrum of the lamp! HPS bulbs come in many forms. SON-T, NAV-T so on. The SON-T from Osram says it provides 30%more Blue light than average hps
When a NAV-T+ will have more yellow-red for flowering and maybe 10-25% more output.
Best in this combo
MH-SON-T-NAV-T+


----------



## RandomJesus (Apr 24, 2008)

canna_420 said:


> 15lb in 80days is on Veho
> Many grow vids comeing out all contradict and say do and dont do this n that.
> But buy watching them all you can get some kinda idea how things work
> 
> ...


That sucks: I had to buy 15lbs. in 80 days.
oh well veoh is a pain in the ass any way, everything is mislabeled.


----------



## RandomJesus (Apr 24, 2008)

Canna, you're right a lot of these videos give conflicting info.
but this info is sound as a pound.
keep it simple/keep it clean/keep it secret.


----------



## gangjababy (Apr 26, 2008)

YouTube - Jorge Cervantes Ultimate Grow DVD (part 1)


----------



## baller159865 (Apr 27, 2008)

the soil one did kick a lot of ass...especially the way they showed the exact soil mix they used cuz most vids about growing dont...thanks for the help man


----------



## JiggyJogger (Apr 28, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> YouTube - Jorge Cervantes Ultimate Grow DVD (part 1)


ahh i was gonna post that link its my favorite video on youtube its a great video i think


----------



## nobustincaps (Apr 29, 2008)

acctually his entire grow dvd is on youtube, i believe its posted by a guy named thirdwallace.
there are ten pieces in total


----------



## kasuhit (May 5, 2008)

thanks man your awesome, I loved his 1st dvd thought it was probly the best grow video out there, I been waiting for this one


----------



## eyesdembleed (May 15, 2008)

I got some questions on the mr. green vid. 
Why did he choose to use the drip for veging and ebb for flowering? 
Did his ebb and flow basin give his roots the room they need it looked shallow?
Wats a good number of mothers to keep and clones to cut to put 4 plants into flowering?


----------



## SilverRabbit (May 15, 2008)

Mr. Green doesn't no anything about growing green. Or at least he doesn't explain anything.. the lumen output for the CFL's? are they T8 or T12? PPM level he's using for seedlings? Watering 3 times a day for one minute on a top feed system.. seems kind of stupid to me. Also it looks like that basement was already pretty much set up.. so it doesn't actually show the level of difficulty some people face. The stoned free guide is a much better video and explains waaaaaaaaay more stuff than this dumb ass green dude.. no offense.


----------



## SilverRabbit (May 15, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> YouTube - Jorge Cervantes Ultimate Grow DVD (part 1)


That guy is an ass hole.. He would like you to think he's some weed guru, but he's just trying to make money. I heard Jorge talk so much shit about buying seeds and fuck seed banks... well now look who has his own strain called "Jorge's Gold" haha..... Anyway Mel Frank, Ed Rosenthal and Todd McCormick are the only people I listen to. They are the most down to earth people who give you straight answers.

YouTube - Ed Rosenthal's Press Conference Pt.1

YouTube - Ed Rosenthal Wizard of Medical Marijuana

Newsbrief: Todd McCormick Released from Federal Prison


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 26, 2008)

eyesdembleed said:


> I got some questions on the mr. green vid.
> Why did he choose to use the drip for veging and ebb for flowering?
> Did his ebb and flow basin give his roots the room they need it looked shallow?
> Wats a good number of mothers to keep and clones to cut to put 4 plants into flowering?


*

Thats why his yield is so light!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 26, 2008)

nobustincaps said:


> acctually his entire grow dvd is on youtube, i believe its posted by a guy named thirdwallace.
> there are ten pieces in total


you tube leaves some stuff out.I downloaded it off limewire pro its an avi though.


----------



## oneLEETtoker (Jun 26, 2008)

haha ight il check it


----------



## snoopdog621 (Jun 28, 2008)

good videos ... thanks


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 2, 2008)

my favorite grow video is of the aussie guy who grows 49 plants because 50 is indictable, and he grows about 10 pounds from 32 females. sick video


----------



## Sunny77 (Jul 4, 2008)

Ya I know what you mean, i just watched some that aussie guy's vids.


----------



## Arrid (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone seen this dudes stuff before?

YouTube - JeremioDeuce's Channel

A growers lot, the videos are quite good for outdoor growers..


​


----------



## jorda (Jul 19, 2008)

alot of good videos.....thanks!


----------



## whulkamania (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you, The video helped somewhat.


----------



## dknob (Aug 3, 2008)

This one is pretty sweet too
How to grow marijauna weed refer pt.1 - Video
How to grow marijauna weed refer pt.2 - Video
How to grow marijauna weed refer pt.3 - Video


----------



## onthegrezinn (Aug 5, 2008)

ultimate grow part 1


RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting 
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


ultimate grow part 2


RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------



## kidsingle (Aug 13, 2008)

onthegrezinn said:


> ultimate grow part 1
> 
> 
> RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
> ...


wish I had the time to download that, my rapidshare premium account expired


----------



## vdubluva (Aug 16, 2008)

not to bring up mr. green again, but when hes explaining his flouro's he said he uses a warm bulb and cool bulb on each ballast...i know cool leans toward blue and warm toward orange and red i think...so wouldnt dual spectrum lighting promote flowering...thats my only confusion in his video...if some one could tell me if its ok to do it like this or only use one type of bulb or the other. i dont want to use MH for my veg and mothers yet....thnx in advance


----------



## kidsingle (Aug 16, 2008)

vdubluva said:


> not to bring up mr. green again, but when hes explaining his flouro's he said he uses a warm bulb and cool bulb on each ballast...i know cool leans toward blue and warm toward orange and red i think...so wouldnt dual spectrum lighting promote flowering...thats my only confusion in his video...if some one could tell me if its ok to do it like this or only use one type of bulb or the other. i dont want to use MH for my veg and mothers yet....thnx in advance


The light spectrum doesn't make it flower, the change in time does. 12/12


----------



## vdubluva (Aug 16, 2008)

ok...makes sense....thanks, maybe if i wasnt so hi when i whatched the vid i would have gave it more thought but thnx for the response ks.


----------



## roidy (Aug 21, 2008)

this video helped me out a very lot highly recommended!


----------



## haux (Sep 6, 2008)

oh yeah i've seen that. it's really good


----------



## expendableexodia (Sep 10, 2008)

Does the air have to vent outside? What if the room was enclosed in another room and it vented out into that. Like a basement


----------



## markj (Sep 12, 2008)

kidsingle said:


> wish I had the time to download that, my rapidshare premium account expired


if i guess from the title, this is jorge cervantes's ultimate grow, which you can find it and download it with torrents.


----------



## kidsingle (Sep 12, 2008)

I could never get those torrents to work. I already downloaded it though


----------



## yellowsnakes (Sep 14, 2008)

eyesdembleed said:


> I got some questions on the mr. green vid.
> Why did he choose to use the drip for veging and ebb for flowering?
> Did his ebb and flow basin give his roots the room they need it looked shallow?
> Wats a good number of mothers to keep and clones to cut to put 4 plants into flowering?


I thought the yeild was low too. I have way better plants after two the that. I have a shitty setup too  No CO2, just dirt n Miracle Grow. 4 plants from seed. Two males n two females.

peace


----------



## dvsdsm (Sep 14, 2008)

You'll need a torrent program for these, not hard to setup, just google utorrent. I did not upload these, so I don't wanna catch grief about it, it's your decision to download, not mine... And yes SMB I know you're a member on here...

SeeMoreBuds Vol1-3 
Volume 1: 15 pounds in 80 days/ 
Volume 2: 6 gardens, 6 growers, 
Volume 3: Perfect Garden

And here's these:
Barry Coopers Never Get Busted

Barry Coopers Never Get Raided


----------



## mirko (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## mirko (Sep 15, 2008)

marijuana is the medicine for a brein


----------



## SmittyB.. (Sep 17, 2008)

Awesome Soil Vid Bro... Does anybody here make their own soil or you all just use the fox farm or other brand organic soils?


----------



## Kodiakgirl2006 (Sep 17, 2008)

OmegaVermelho said:


> These were the 1st vids i watched one is a Skunk#1 soil grow and the other a AK47 Hydro grow, enjoy...
> 
> Soil - Stoned Free Guide to Growing Cannabis. - Google Video
> 
> ...


 
i loved the soil video, thanks for these!!!


----------



## Hush (Sep 22, 2008)

The soil video WAS SO HELPFUL - although words and photos are helpful, having a video source to teach something from step 1 onwards in live action cannot be replaced for me.


----------



## key20 (Sep 23, 2008)

i found that germinating in a cup is good to start off. im a newbie myself and i just figured one day (about a week ago) why dont i just start growing my shit. im using miracle grow solution in my water i have 6 plants already and onli one of them is yellowing but onli on one leaf. i dont have the necessary lamps yet but i made my own mulch mixed with dirt from my rose bush and it's growing pretty nice. but hey what the hell do i know lol. im using a regular house lamp but i have it like damn near directly above it cause i know that plants grow towards the light. i guess im going to be in my second week and it's already showin improvments. before i used the miracle grow they were very weak and now they are growin pretty strong but when should i switch them into bigger pots? will they last until this weekend when i go get my lamps and actual dirt?


----------



## onthegrezinn (Sep 23, 2008)

High Times Growers Series: Jorge Cervantes' Ultimate Grow DVD
Indoor Marijuana Horticulture Step-by-step instructions for beginners Hydro and advanced techniques How to make your own hash Running Time over 100 minutes! enjoy!!!!



```
http://rapidshare.com/files/111857631/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96144274/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96152895/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96100720/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96109434/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96120006/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96132952/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part7.rar
```







ultimate grow part 2

Expert horticulturist Jorge Cervantes shows beginners how to grow their own marijuana using the tricks he's developed over the years.



```
http://rapidshare.com/files/112382876/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112387209/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112391255/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112395428/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112418028/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112424479/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112430982/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part7.rar
```


----------



## ocho (Sep 30, 2008)

vervejunkie said:


> - Germinating in a cup of water


Every time I have germinated, it has been in a drinking glass (yes, I have swallowed a bunch of seed sprouts that were almost ready to be placed in the dirt. Booze and bud will do that to your sense of awareness. However the booze was by far the largest contributing factor of that equation.) 

I use a mix of purified water and Hydrogen Peroxide (not too much of the H2O2...I usually use about a few tablespoons for every half gallon or so...I just dump it in.) I have had great results germinating this way and the tap-roots wind up being monstrous compared to the seeds I have germinated in other ways. The big upside to this is that you don't have to make sure anything stays moist...and the H2O2 provides oxygen to the newly developing tap roots.


----------



## onthegrezinn (Oct 2, 2008)

Hosted by the mysterious Mr. Green, this in-depth documentary takes a candid look at the raising and harvesting of the hemp plant in North America. Step by step, Mr. Green takes the viewer through the process of planning and building an indoor hemp 


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/150352010/i_grow_chronic.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/150365868/i_grow_chronic.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/150374165/i_grow_chronic.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/150389390/i_grow_chronic.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/150396721/i_grow_chronic.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/150404093/i_grow_chronic.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/150411086/i_grow_chronic.part7.rar
```


----------



## kidsingle (Oct 3, 2008)

onthegrezinn said:


> Hosted by the mysterious Mr. Green, this in-depth documentary takes a candid look at the raising and harvesting of the hemp plant in North America. Step by step, Mr. Green takes the viewer through the process of planning and building an indoor hemp
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Are there parts on the full DVD not already posted on youtube?


----------



## onthegrezinn (Oct 3, 2008)

kidsingle said:


> Are there parts on the full DVD not already posted on youtube?


the dvd rip good copy





















Hosted by the mysterious Mr. Green, this in-depth documentary takes a candid look at the raising and harvesting of the hemp plant in North America. Step by step, Mr. Green takes the viewer through the process of planning and building an indoor hemp 


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/150352010/i_grow_chronic.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/150365868/i_grow_chronic.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/150555079/i_grow_chronic.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/150389390/i_grow_chronic.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/150396721/i_grow_chronic.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/150404093/i_grow_chronic.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/150411086/i_grow_chronic.part7.rar
```
these are the new links onr off the old file was bad but i fix and these are the new links to the full dvd rip


----------



## onthegrezinn (Oct 6, 2008)

onthegrezinn said:


> the dvd rip good copy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


new links
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------



## onthegrezinn (Oct 7, 2008)

```
http://rapidshare.com/files/151594923/Ready-Set-Grow-_High-Times-Marijuana-Growing_1_xvid.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151600774/Ready-Set-Grow-_High-Times-Marijuana-Growing_1_xvid.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151629610/Ready-Set-Grow-_High-Times-Marijuana-Growing_1_xvid.part3.rar
```
]


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/151632572/Ready-Set-Grow_HighTimesMarijuanaGrowing_2_xvid.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151639145/Ready-Set-Grow_HighTimesMarijuanaGrowing_2_xvid.part2.rar
```


----------



## dsasser (Oct 8, 2008)

I have never watched such a nice video that explains the full process in detail.Thanks for the stuff. And i am surprised to see that it just takes 6 months only to smoke your produce. Thats really nice!


----------



## The Sentinel (Oct 11, 2008)

Saw this video. He makes it look sooooo easy! He talks soft and it creeps me out.


----------



## gangjababy (Oct 11, 2008)

The Sentinel said:


> Saw this video. He makes it look sooooo easy! He talks soft and it creeps me out.


It is easy to grow! Just do your reasearch, my first grow came out perfectly!


----------



## Zerotilt (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey great videos, keep'em comin. Many of you have seen the Mr. Green Videos so I was wondering if you could help me out. What are the drains that he uses for his reservoir and tray. I have looked at lowes, homedepot, all over the internet and I cant seem to find what he is using.  Please let me know if you know where I can get some.


----------



## Mo Racca (Oct 11, 2008)

Not truly a grow video but...
http://www.nevergetbusted.com

File Type: .avi
File Size: 698MB
Codec: XVID
Resolution: 480x368
Frame Rate: 29.97
Audio Bitrate: 90kb/s
Duration: 1:30:55

Password: luelinks

Ex-Narcotics officer turned stoner and cannabis reform lecturer Barry Cooper explains how to avoid marijuana possession charges by showing how to conceal your stash, traffic stops, canines, search & seizure, and drug profiling from a police officers point of view using actual footage of his training and arrests hes made. Hidden Compartments bonus DVD included.

Part 1: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EOUKBBQ2 
Part 2: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AOUCRNCQ
Hidden Compartments: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CHSM7X5F


----------



## filtyfingas (Oct 16, 2008)

I went to see more buds and watched the trailers
it looks like a great movie and I want to get all three.
Each movie is $24.99 and if I want all three it will be $74.97
For me that is alot of money on only 3 movies, but I am
sure they are worth it. I heard someone say it is a great
movie. I really want all three, but if I only have to get
1 or 2 which would you say is the best then the second
best?


----------



## jo308 (Oct 20, 2008)

i want to grow indoors this winter i got a couple place but i need to find wat i need to do it nnn im not tryna spend alot of money im preety cheap i already got seed from nirvana what should u get and were can i get it from


----------



## gonzo s. thompson (Oct 20, 2008)

the have blue spectrum hps....


----------



## gonzo s. thompson (Oct 20, 2008)

they have blue spectrum hps... they are supposedly pretty good


----------



## Gharole (Oct 20, 2008)

Well, I watched every damn second of that video and I'm glad I did. My only problem is going to be finding the room to conceal a growing and flowering room. I guess I could just use a solitary chamber, and grow a few clones all the way through flowering. But, when they are ready to harvest, I will have to obtain more clones from a growing plant to restart the process.


----------



## towelieban (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm lovin all the help I'm getting. Thanks


----------



## onthegrezinn (Oct 21, 2008)

Since 1983, acclaimed international cannabis cultivation writer Jorge Cervantes has sold over 500,000 copies of his book Indoor Marijuana Horticulture, while contributing common sense advice about marijuana growing to dozens of publications including a monthly Q+A column in HIGH TIMES. Now, for the first time, the world's ultimate ganja guide brings his expertise to an instructional DVD-taking you step-by-step from seeds and clones to harvest in high style.

Jorge Cervantes' Ultimate Grow DVD features all the information a beginner needs to get started plus advanced techniques guaranteed to greatly increase the yield of any garden. Remember, the weed you grow will be your own! 



```
http://rapidshare.com/files/111857631/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96144274/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96152895/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96100720/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96109434/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96120006/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96132952/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part7.rar
```







ultimate grow part 2

High Times Presents Jorge Cervantes' Ultimate Grow DVD 2: Hydroponic Marijuana Indoors & Organic Marijuana Outdoors

On his first DVD international ganja guide Jorge Cervantes taught you everything you need to know to go from seed to harvest. This time, the best-selling author of Marijuana Horticulture: The Indoor/Outdoor Medical Grower's Bible takes you on a garden tour of his home country, Spain. You'll grow indoors, outdoors, hydroponically---and even plant a guerilla garden hidden deep in the Spanish countryside. Filled with the common-sense advice found in his monthly column in HIGH TIMES, Jorge's newest effort clearly explains how experts and beginners alike can get started, get growing and yield huge amounts of marijuana---no matter where you are or how you're growing. 


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/112382876/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112387209/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112391255/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112395428/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112418028/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112424479/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112430982/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part7.rar
```






















Hosted by the mysterious Mr. Green, this in-depth documentary takes a candid look at the raising and harvesting of the hemp plant in North America. Step by step, Mr. Green takes the viewer through the process of planning and building an indoor hemp 


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/151295188/Cannabis_Cultivation_-_I_Grow_Chronic_-_How_To_grow_Pot_.grow.marijuana.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151340252/Cannabis_Cultivation_-_I_Grow_Chronic_-_How_To_grow_Pot_.grow.marijuana.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151308997/Cannabis_Cultivation_-_I_Grow_Chronic_-_How_To_grow_Pot_.grow.marijuana.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151316396/Cannabis_Cultivation_-_I_Grow_Chronic_-_How_To_grow_Pot_.grow.marijuana.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151323330/Cannabis_Cultivation_-_I_Grow_Chronic_-_How_To_grow_Pot_.grow.marijuana.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151328454/Cannabis_Cultivation_-_I_Grow_Chronic_-_How_To_grow_Pot_.grow.marijuana.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151334225/Cannabis_Cultivation_-_I_Grow_Chronic_-_How_To_grow_Pot_.grow.marijuana.part7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151339616/Cannabis_Cultivation_-_I_Grow_Chronic_-_How_To_grow_Pot_.grow.marijuana.part8.rar
```










```
http://rapidshare.com/files/151594923/Ready-Set-Grow-_High-Times-Marijuana-Growing_1_xvid.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151600774/Ready-Set-Grow-_High-Times-Marijuana-Growing_1_xvid.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151629610/Ready-Set-Grow-_High-Times-Marijuana-Growing_1_xvid.part3.rar
```


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/151632572/Ready-Set-Grow_HighTimesMarijuanaGrowing_2_xvid.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153303303/Ready-Set-Grow_HighTimesMarijuanaGrowing_2_xvid.part2.rar
```










```
http://rapidshare.com/files/156233044/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155861897/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155872343/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155884492/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155896729/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155908604/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155920680/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155933139/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155945149/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/156246337/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/156259755/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part11.rar
```














```
http://rapidshare.com/files/153706724/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153718271/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153906918/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153824105/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153925389/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153855431/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153866597/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153878610/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153890841/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153902996/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part10.rar
```
these are all my uploads all work have fun


----------



## Mo Racca (Oct 23, 2008)

onthegrezinn said:


> Since 1983, acclaimed international cannabis cultivation writer Jorge Cervantes has sold over 500,000 copies of his book Indoor Marijuana Horticulture, while contributing common sense advice about marijuana growing to dozens of publications including a monthly Q+A column in HIGH TIMES. Now, for the first time, the world's ultimate ganja guide brings his expertise to an instructional DVD-taking you step-by-step from seeds and clones to harvest in high style.
> 
> Jorge Cervantes' Ultimate Grow DVD features all the information a beginner needs to get started plus advanced techniques guaranteed to greatly increase the yield of any garden. Remember, the weed you grow will be your own!
> 
> ...


 My computer ays these files are corrupt and won't let me extract, any advice?


----------



## socom3riot (Oct 26, 2008)

I didnt read the entire thread, so my bad if this was already said. 

If you have something to test ur pH levels in your water, But you dont wanna buy pH down and pH up, you can use vinegar to bring ur pH down and baking soda to bring it up. (I havent tried the baking soda, but I know for a fact to bring down ur pH the vinegar works, doesnt take much so start off with a small amount so u dont bring it down alot.. for example, I had about 1L or 1 quart of water, and probably a little less than a quarter of a teaspoon took it down about .5 pH) Im not 100% sure if it was 1/4 of a teaspoon of vinegar , so just experiment a little, doesnt take much tho.


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 26, 2008)

Widow Maker said:


> This video was posted in the hydroponic section but I think it is something all newbies should watch. This guy is a little off on a few things and I dont agree with everything he does but its a very good and funny video to watch. He does a pretty good job on explaining the basics.-Widow


you may not agree with everything he says but you cant dis the size of them nugs there nice and i bet smoked well nice ;maybe you should post a vid on youtube.


----------



## onthegrezinn (Oct 27, 2008)

```
http://rapidshare.com/files/157938342/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158012481/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158020784/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158029760/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158038936/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158048516/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158067550/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158078837/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158090018/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158101544/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158114377/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part11.rar
```
my last dvd find


----------



## onthegrezinn (Oct 27, 2008)

Mo Racca said:


> My computer ays these files are corrupt and won't let me extract, any advice?


i will re upload just 4 you give me 2 days


----------



## Mo Racca (Oct 27, 2008)

onthegrezinn said:


> i will re upload just 4 you give me 2 days


I'm good to go, so no need to re-up if you don't want to. Thanks again.


----------



## Gibbz (Oct 30, 2008)

bump for videos


----------



## onthegrezinn (Nov 3, 2008)

Gibbz said:


> bump for videos








Since 1983, acclaimed international cannabis cultivation writer Jorge Cervantes has sold over 500,000 copies of his book Indoor Marijuana Horticulture, while contributing common sense advice about marijuana growing to dozens of publications including a monthly Q+A column in HIGH TIMES. Now, for the first time, the world's ultimate ganja guide brings his expertise to an instructional DVD-taking you step-by-step from seeds and clones to harvest in high style.

Jorge Cervantes' Ultimate Grow DVD features all the information a beginner needs to get started plus advanced techniques guaranteed to greatly increase the yield of any garden. Remember, the weed you grow will be your own! 



```
http://rapidshare.com/files/111857631/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158421994/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158435339/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158448544/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158461235/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158474078/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158486206/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part7.rar
```







ultimate grow part 2

High Times Presents Jorge Cervantes' Ultimate Grow DVD 2: Hydroponic Marijuana Indoors & Organic Marijuana Outdoors

On his first DVD international ganja guide Jorge Cervantes taught you everything you need to know to go from seed to harvest. This time, the best-selling author of Marijuana Horticulture: The Indoor/Outdoor Medical Grower's Bible takes you on a garden tour of his home country, Spain. You'll grow indoors, outdoors, hydroponically---and even plant a guerilla garden hidden deep in the Spanish countryside. Filled with the common-sense advice found in his monthly column in HIGH TIMES, Jorge's newest effort clearly explains how experts and beginners alike can get started, get growing and yield huge amounts of marijuana---no matter where you are or how you're growing. 


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/112382876/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112387209/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112391255/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112395428/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112418028/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112424479/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112430982/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part7.rar
```






















Hosted by the mysterious Mr. Green, this in-depth documentary takes a candid look at the raising and harvesting of the hemp plant in North America. Step by step, Mr. Green takes the viewer through the process of planning and building an indoor hemp 


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/151295188/Cannabis_Cultivation_-_I_Grow_Chronic_-_How_To_grow_Pot_.grow.marijuana.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158503676/Cannabis_Cultivation_-_I_Grow_Chronic_-_How_To_grow_Pot_.grow.marijuana.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151308997/Cannabis_Cultivation_-_I_Grow_Chronic_-_How_To_grow_Pot_.grow.marijuana.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151316396/Cannabis_Cultivation_-_I_Grow_Chronic_-_How_To_grow_Pot_.grow.marijuana.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151323330/Cannabis_Cultivation_-_I_Grow_Chronic_-_How_To_grow_Pot_.grow.marijuana.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151328454/Cannabis_Cultivation_-_I_Grow_Chronic_-_How_To_grow_Pot_.grow.marijuana.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151334225/Cannabis_Cultivation_-_I_Grow_Chronic_-_How_To_grow_Pot_.grow.marijuana.part7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151339616/Cannabis_Cultivation_-_I_Grow_Chronic_-_How_To_grow_Pot_.grow.marijuana.part8.rar
```










```
http://rapidshare.com/files/151871001/Ready-Set-Grow-_High-Times-Marijuana-Growing_1_xvid.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151879498/Ready-Set-Grow-_High-Times-Marijuana-Growing_1_xvid.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151886632/Ready-Set-Grow-_High-Times-Marijuana-Growing_1_xvid.part3.rar
```


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/151856754/Ready-Set-Grow_HighTimesMarijuanaGrowing_2_xvid.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151865579/Ready-Set-Grow_HighTimesMarijuanaGrowing_2_xvid.part2.rar
```










```
http://rapidshare.com/files/156233044/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155861897/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155872343/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155884492/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155896729/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155908604/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155920680/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155933139/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155945149/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/156246337/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/156259755/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part11.rar
```














```
http://rapidshare.com/files/153706724/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153718271/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153906918/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153824105/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153925389/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153855431/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153866597/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153878610/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153890841/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153902996/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part10.rar
```









```
http://rapidshare.com/files/157938342/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158012481/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158020784/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158029760/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158038936/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158048516/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158067550/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158078837/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158090018/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158101544/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158114377/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part11.rar
```

please lease a reply to keep this thread alive
thats all my uploads enjoy the free info


----------



## mammal (Nov 4, 2008)

sea of green vol2 streaming here:

Marijuana - Sea of Green Vol 2 | S7icky


i dont like this vid, most of his plants look abolutely terrible.

edit: theres a second video about 60 minutes into that link above, which is basicly the same video again but shorter, and a different set of plants.

heres some of the videos in this thread all in the same place

http://s7icky.com/dope-101/


----------



## McMurphy (Nov 9, 2008)

If you're lookin for some good, informative vids on growing, go to these from YouTube:

"How to grow marijuana at home" (Part 1-4)
YouTube - how to grow marijuana at home-part 1 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VleOXtPBgA4 
YouTube - how to grow marijuana a home-part 3 
YouTube - how to grow marijuana at home-last part 

"Jorge Cervantes Part 1-11 DVD"
YouTube - Jorge Cervantes Part 1 DVD 
YouTube - Jorge Cervantes Part 2 DVD 
YouTube - Jorge Cervantes Part 3 DVD 
YouTube - Jorge Cervantes Part 4 DVD 
YouTube - Jorge Cervantes Part 5 DVD 
YouTube - Jorge Cervantes Part 6 DVD 
YouTube - Jorge Cervantes Part 7 DVD
YouTube - Jorge Cervantes Part 8 DVD
YouTube - Jorge Cervantes Part 9 DVD
YouTube - Jorge Cervantes Part 10 DVD
YouTube - Jorge Cervantes Part 11 DVD


I'm new to all this and wanted to see what I was getting myself into before I started. These videos helped out alot. Thanks to funga187 and JuicyKush we can all benefit from them. Thanks.


----------



## McMurphy (Nov 9, 2008)

If you liked the guy from the second list of vids (Jorge Cervantes), hes wriiten several books on the subject too.

His newest book " [FONT=&quot]&#8220;Marijuana Horticulture: The Indoor/Outdoor Medical Grower&#8217;s Guide&#8221; has the full book in pdf's on his website.

Heres the link: 

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]http://www.marijuanagrowing.com/dhtml/books.php

Its a great book with everything you need to know about marijuana. I know its not a video, but I couldn't help but tell ya'll about it. If that isn't enough for ya, read SeeMoreBuds' "Buds For Less: Grow Eight Onces of Marijuana on a $100 Budget." While Jorge Cervantes' book can get pretty technical, his is to the point with a simple light setup and takes you through the process in a day-by-day journal--you can't ask for more than that! Thanks. 
[/FONT]


----------



## mojox666 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi:

Does any one have "Sea of green Vol.4"? or any of the HighGrow collection?

Peace


----------



## v2Lethal (Nov 13, 2008)

what was the spray mr green kept using in the video and what does it do


----------



## mojox666 (Nov 13, 2008)

v2Lethal said:


> what was the spray mr green kept using in the video and what does it do


Hi to all:

Well let me tell ya, that spray was Carbonated water or Mineral Carbonated Water, and it's used to add some CO2 to the plants.

I hope you understand me, because English it's not my mother language, I'm from Mexico so you can feel me.

Peace and love from Mexico.


----------



## drifter1978 (Nov 13, 2008)

good stuff fellow rollers my eyes are going to be sore


----------



## dazed but not confused (Nov 15, 2008)

Mr Green was by far the most entertaining, but I've heard you shouldn't use CO2 in the last 2 weeks of flowering.... Isthis true????


----------



## bluntking420 (Nov 17, 2008)

Actually learned a lot from the video


----------



## mammal (Nov 17, 2008)

dazed but not confused said:


> Mr Green was by far the most entertaining, but I've heard you shouldn't use CO2 in the last 2 weeks of flowering.... Isthis true????


nah co2 can be used the entire grow except when its dark.


----------



## Marco Polo (Nov 18, 2008)

Mo Racca said:


> My computer ays these files are corrupt and won't let me extract, any advice?


Thank you, I seen you on Katz forums. I appreciate it.


----------



## dmoneysaver (Nov 20, 2008)

checked it out but there is a much better video on youtube called I grow chronic that is a must see.


----------



## mindphuk (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm definitely a noob here (I posted in introduction in the cafe) but I have seen that video previously and there were a few things that confused me (btw, I skipped a few pages of this thread so if this was already answered I apologize)

1. why did he destroy ANY plants before they were sexed? I mean I understand wanting only the healthiest, disease resistant plants around but he took a huge chance that he would end up with only males and may have prematurely destroyed his girls.

2. After his clones showed that the mother was definitely a female, why did he destroy them? Wouldn't they begin to veg again if put back under 18/6? Does it mess them up to begin to flower than go back to veg? Even if they aren't great performers, it's two more plants that that he could have brought to bud. It's not like he didn't have room

Some of the high points of this vid. 
This confirmed to me that feminized seeds are not all that important. I would much rather just germ 5 seeds, take the strongest girl to make the mother and then take cuttings. It only seems to take a few weeks longer and I think that could be worth it to avoid hermies and of course the outrageous price for fem seeds.


----------



## mammal (Nov 23, 2008)

mindphuk said:


> I'm definitely a noob here (I posted in introduction in the cafe) but I have seen that video previously and there were a few things that confused me (btw, I skipped a few pages of this thread so if this was already answered I apologize)
> 
> 1. why did he destroy ANY plants before they were sexed? I mean I understand wanting only the healthiest, disease resistant plants around but he took a huge chance that he would end up with only males and may have prematurely destroyed his girls.
> 
> ...


that video while very good is far from perfect, everything youve said there is 100% true, although it is tricky and not recomended to put plants back into veg once flowering has started he shouldve just left them there to mature imo.

and fem seeds are more for small grows where youre not taking clones or making long term mother plants.


----------



## mindphuk (Nov 23, 2008)

mammal said:


> that video while very good is far from perfect, everything youve said there is 100% true, although it is tricky and not recomended to put plants back into veg once flowering has started he shouldve just left them there to mature imo.
> 
> and fem seeds are more for small grows where youre not taking clones or making long term mother plants.


Thanks mammal. Now I don't feel like such a noob, I really thought I was missing something.
As for fem seeds, I really do understand their purpose and appeal. That was the way I was going to start off until I read more. I mean my grow is going to be quite small and of course there's no rule I have to keep mother plants for any length of time (I'll just flower or toss them when new I am ready to buy a new strain of seed, unless I have room). I guess I don't see the value in getting all girls from a 10-pack when you can get the same 10 girls just by learning how to clone (and of course ID males, which even fem seed buyers need to know). It only delays you a few weeks and avoids passing along hermie traits. If you're so impatient that a few weeks will make a difference, I'm afraid that waiting for the drying/curing process will kill some of these first-timers. I think fem seeds fill a great niche as it attracts new growers to spread the herb, but for very experienced growers that already have crop and time is not such a factor. The seed companies of course love fem seeds. If you had a business where you can charge 4-5 times as much for the same amount of work, I bet we'd all be there.


----------



## onthegrezinn (Nov 23, 2008)

Since 1983, acclaimed international cannabis cultivation writer Jorge Cervantes has sold over 500,000 copies of his book Indoor Marijuana Horticulture, while contributing common sense advice about marijuana growing to dozens of publications including a monthly Q+A column in HIGH TIMES. Now, for the first time, the world's ultimate ganja guide brings his expertise to an instructional DVD-taking you step-by-step from seeds and clones to harvest in high style.

Jorge Cervantes' Ultimate Grow DVD features all the information a beginner needs to get started plus advanced techniques guaranteed to greatly increase the yield of any garden. Remember, the weed you grow will be your own! 



```
http://rapidshare.com/files/111857631/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158421994/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158435339/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158448544/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158461235/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158474078/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158486206/.Ultimate.Grow.DVDRiP..part7.rar
```







ultimate grow part 2

High Times Presents Jorge Cervantes' Ultimate Grow DVD 2: Hydroponic Marijuana Indoors & Organic Marijuana Outdoors

On his first DVD international ganja guide Jorge Cervantes taught you everything you need to know to go from seed to harvest. This time, the best-selling author of Marijuana Horticulture: The Indoor/Outdoor Medical Grower's Bible takes you on a garden tour of his home country, Spain. You'll grow indoors, outdoors, hydroponically---and even plant a guerilla garden hidden deep in the Spanish countryside. Filled with the common-sense advice found in his monthly column in HIGH TIMES, Jorge's newest effort clearly explains how experts and beginners alike can get started, get growing and yield huge amounts of marijuana---no matter where you are or how you're growing. 


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/112382876/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112387209/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112391255/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112395428/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112418028/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112424479/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112430982/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.part7.rar
```






















Hosted by the mysterious Mr. Green, this in-depth documentary takes a candid look at the raising and harvesting of the hemp plant in North America. Step by step, Mr. Green takes the viewer through the process of planning and building an indoor hemp 


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/151295188/Cannabis_Cultivation_-_I_Grow_Chronic_-_How_To_grow_Pot_.grow.marijuana.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158503676/Cannabis_Cultivation_-_I_Grow_Chronic_-_How_To_grow_Pot_.grow.marijuana.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151308997/Cannabis_Cultivation_-_I_Grow_Chronic_-_How_To_grow_Pot_.grow.marijuana.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151316396/Cannabis_Cultivation_-_I_Grow_Chronic_-_How_To_grow_Pot_.grow.marijuana.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151323330/Cannabis_Cultivation_-_I_Grow_Chronic_-_How_To_grow_Pot_.grow.marijuana.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151328454/Cannabis_Cultivation_-_I_Grow_Chronic_-_How_To_grow_Pot_.grow.marijuana.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151334225/Cannabis_Cultivation_-_I_Grow_Chronic_-_How_To_grow_Pot_.grow.marijuana.part7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151339616/Cannabis_Cultivation_-_I_Grow_Chronic_-_How_To_grow_Pot_.grow.marijuana.part8.rar
```










```
http://rapidshare.com/files/151871001/Ready-Set-Grow-_High-Times-Marijuana-Growing_1_xvid.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151879498/Ready-Set-Grow-_High-Times-Marijuana-Growing_1_xvid.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151886632/Ready-Set-Grow-_High-Times-Marijuana-Growing_1_xvid.part3.rar
```


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/151856754/Ready-Set-Grow_HighTimesMarijuanaGrowing_2_xvid.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/151865579/Ready-Set-Grow_HighTimesMarijuanaGrowing_2_xvid.part2.rar
```










```
http://rapidshare.com/files/156233044/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155861897/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155872343/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155884492/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155896729/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155908604/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155920680/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155933139/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/155945149/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/156246337/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/156259755/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.part11.rar
```














```
http://rapidshare.com/files/153706724/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153718271/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153906918/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153824105/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153925389/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153855431/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153866597/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153878610/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153890841/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/153902996/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.part10.rar
```









```
http://rapidshare.com/files/157938342/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158012481/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158020784/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158029760/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158038936/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158048516/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158067550/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158078837/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158090018/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158101544/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158114377/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.part11.rar
```
new links up just for you guys use vlc player to play
please lease a reply to keep this thread alive


----------



## dmoneysaver (Nov 25, 2008)

I wonder where you can find ready set grow on dvd


----------



## Mr Minger (Nov 29, 2008)

The Mr Green vid is on youtube, in sections. #1 here...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UbnBsUEoE0

I liked the soil grow vid on page 1.


----------



## Mr Minger (Nov 29, 2008)

Also got this from the tube a while ago.

Strange intro! ...Very English comentator!... we don't all talk like that here really!

Prt 1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9YFlmmRenY
Prt 2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VleOXtPBgA4
Prt 3. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgKVxnbOVfI
Prt 4. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P41AFU1pBaU

Quite a handy set of vids though.


----------



## ross0808 (Nov 29, 2008)

whats wrong with the mr green i grow chronic video im just a noob so it looked perfect to me, was thinking of following his video, will i still end up with sum nice potent bud.


----------



## ross0808 (Dec 12, 2008)

just worried about the depth of his containers for the roots mainly with the flowering room


----------



## JBlaze99 (Dec 12, 2008)

lol i used this video and copied this watering system for my soil plants, just to make little sprinklers.


----------



## JBlaze99 (Dec 12, 2008)

dmoneysaver said:


> checked it out but there is a much better video on youtube called I grow chronic that is a must see.


that what this thread is about....


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 13, 2008)

if anyone has troable playing some media types use this youll be able to play them all

http://rapidshare.com/files/150304504/Combined-Community-Codec-Pack-2008-09-21.exe

you may have to choose free user to get it

what u want to do is paste it in the address bar and press enter then as i said select free user and then download it 
u should be able to play all media files then 
it also gives you media player classic which WILL play them all


----------



## DankBudds (Dec 18, 2008)

i love this page


----------



## tyke1973 (Dec 19, 2008)

Pot tvs greatest grows unreal i want some of that black shit he says it blueberry not like any iv everseen


----------



## gregk (Dec 26, 2008)

one of the first video series i've watched. allthough i don't plan on doing hydro there are still things to learn! great vids!


----------



## Under-Mi-Sensi (Dec 28, 2008)

Not sure if it's been posted, but here is a complete series of grow videos. You will see the different parts under the main video...

Click Here!


----------



## weeweed (Dec 28, 2008)

so its my first and i'ved watched that vid. my [email protected] IS AT WHAT STAGES DO U UP THE NUTIRENTS $ YOUR PLANT.


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 28, 2008)

Some people asked for more videos... (sorry if this has already been posted, the thread was a bit long and I didn't read it all.)

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=CannabisGardener&view=videos


----------



## undulator (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah Mr. Green rules, I watch all of his stuff on youtube


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 18, 2009)

430 super agro light its a bulb that puts out 70% red orange, 30% blue I use it for flowering.Thats the bulb Mr. Green is talking about.


----------



## captain792000 (Jan 18, 2009)

im gonna watch it tonight after the playoff games.....Id like to learn about hydro....thanks in advance...


----------



## btsbro8 (Jan 19, 2009)

in total, how much do you think that whole set up cost??


----------



## cheeseysynapse (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice Aero and Fogger tuts. Click on the video to go the youtube page - his fogger tut is the related vids.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d9giG07M8uo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d9giG07M8uo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unitus77 (Jan 21, 2009)

I went through all of it looking for new grow vids to watch. Im addicted to these things seriously. Didn't find any i haven't seen.. but no one posted browndirt warrior! I love this movie. So awesome to watch. Ive seen it 4 times already. Not really and instructional vid like mr. green and ultimate grows, But this beats them all in fun to watch ness.

part 1:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXHfkXds0E0&feature=channel_page
Part 2:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvYcpT7Fke0&feature=channel
Part 3:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phfEeLqgHrg&feature=channel
Part 4:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dyl85pt6jIM&feature=channel
Part 5:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Wny2noBFys&feature=channel
Part 6:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHR348ijgo4&feature=channel
Part 7:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68g32flrcss&feature=channel
Part 8:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1n6C6nBNgc&feature=channel
part 9:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkxeHXqXCNg&feature=channel
Part 10:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cpv4z2pkEGo&feature=channel
Part 11:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ltcaoZ6-xY&feature=channel
Part 12:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7hgjxoeV_k&feature=channel
Part 13:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVcqg418Ka4&feature=channel
Part 14:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjQlHfYvPK0&feature=channel


----------



## poorcrippledkid (Feb 7, 2009)

Weird ass video! But informative, which is good because I am starting my first indoor grow in 2 days!


----------



## scooby snacks (Feb 8, 2009)

now theres a cool video!!!!!!!


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Feb 11, 2009)

not a informational vid, but pretty damn cool i think



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3rfwfvWVtE


----------



## KushCanuck (Feb 25, 2009)

Is there a way I can send a video journal into the Admin to review for a post on the site? I currently have a thread regarding a comprehensive grow journal of one of eight strains that will be decided by the poll. I thought it an interesting idea as some learn more efficiently by watching, but can the forum support that much video (assuming it would be edited to an appropriate size)? Any input I could get would be great, maybe my post is misplaced. Thank you 

KC


----------



## Green Monster (Feb 28, 2009)

hey thanks for the videos. ive learned some good things


----------



## Rick McNasty (Mar 6, 2009)

&#8730;does anyone have advice on how to water plants and when nutes should be introduced??? please click on my link and help me im tired of them dying or getting males please help!


----------



## blowfly35 (Mar 10, 2009)

widowmaker i wanted to know if u have any reviews on the high end grow boxes.thx


----------



## acexxacer (Mar 31, 2009)

ready set grow all of em posted mainly for use on my ipod lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq_e0tBM6rE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VN8uB4xjvro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqTahFDpGAY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crMdOIV7x70
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prCm31enbyM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htR8HjanVG0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXCrqT8qWlY
vol 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4cVmGCrJ6g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haUlXYB9rWA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwAlTOOE7fk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMk-HE85T-A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMQ5SZm8dkU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUmB5g7U3Zk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6DQjTxkcZo


----------



## SunKissedBuds (Apr 6, 2009)

OMFG!!!! the yahoo video was priceless! what an incredible thread! I've seen the one widow posted before in segments, both very informative! this is a must watch without a doubt!


----------



## SunKissedBuds (Apr 6, 2009)

the high times one is baller too!


----------



## haze20s (Apr 8, 2009)

whatz up widow maker you really no what your doing im new at growing im germinating some haze seedz right now the step by step iz very helpful but i still dont get the nutrients yet may b u can help me but i didnt even put my seedlings in soil yet i have potting soil iz that bad??


----------



## acexxacer (Apr 12, 2009)

N-P-K nitrogin phosphorus potasium. Plants love nitrogin during the vegetative state. I'm not sure if it was potasium or phosphorus for flowering. To find the NPK look for numbers that look like this 20-0-0 20 nitrogin and 0 phosphorus and potasium simple right?


----------



## HAT TRICK STEVE (Apr 12, 2009)

hi is anyone intrested in buying all 3 seemorebuds videos? i have them and paid about 89.00 for all 3 with shipping, and i dont need them anymore,.. 
contact info spg2seago at yahoo


----------



## tegezee (Apr 14, 2009)

what leaves do you cut when it's time to prune?


----------



## noobsmoker (Apr 16, 2009)

hello im new at growing and i planted my first plant outside but then i didint pay attention to it...something sprouted but idk ifit is my white widow soo maybe you guys can help me by sending me pics of your white widow plants because i want to know if that thing that sprouted is mine..ty here is my email adresss [email protected]


----------



## Tee3 (May 2, 2009)

jacgrass420 said:


> omg i cant watch it...i have windows media



dude download VLC player! Windows media gives your computer virus'skiss-ass


----------



## boelcke (May 2, 2009)

ah stoned free, the worst grow video ever made. the guy sounds like he gets really terse with himself and shoves ponderosa up his ass, all the while over generalizing and talking out his ass. its from 97 i think it should be in the historical section of the pot library, not the reference section. im just saying there are many false hoods and generalities in the video even if u want to argue it introduces the basics well alot of people get confused real easily and take some burned out hippy from 1997's word over tried and true methods. just my 2 cents, not that its worth anything


----------



## sourdiesel7 (May 5, 2009)

i agree with boelcke that shit is ancient history as far as growing pot is concerned the technology changes every 6 months, that guy sounds like a character from family guy


----------



## Mentalchild (May 5, 2009)

I can't watch it for some reason i get a error and realplayer is my default player. Is there something wrong with the video or is there something i have to do to the program that i don't know of?


----------



## mindphuk (May 6, 2009)

Mentalchild said:


> I can't watch it for some reason i get a error and realplayer is my default player. Is there something wrong with the video or is there something i have to do to the program that i don't know of?


Just download VLC Player. http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
It will play anything.


----------



## Mentalchild (May 7, 2009)

ight man ill try that and let you all know if it works for me or not.


----------



## goodmanla (May 19, 2009)

thx guys.This information help us a lot here.I will spend my time to learn it thx again for share the great information here


----------



## Jay Tea In (May 19, 2009)

Widow Maker said:


> This video was posted in the hydroponic section but I think it is something all newbies should watch. This guy is a little off on a few things and I dont agree with everything he does but its a very good and funny video to watch. He does a pretty good job on explaining the basics.-Widow


 
i cant watch the video it says i need real player or sumthin


----------



## Saint0241 (May 28, 2009)

yup i downloaded this movie a week ago its a great source of info,,funny how he blends in soo well


----------



## scottchad (May 31, 2009)

cheers nice 1 m8


----------



## weedTHEpeople (Jun 3, 2009)

great thread!! i like the fact that mr. greens vid simplified the construcion of hydro setup. especially nice for a newb like myself. im actually going to start my first indoor hydroponic garden and i really need all the info i can get! so, does anyone know of any vids or diagrams on building your own bubble and aeroponic setup? im sure there are links on here but im new to the internet forum thing. thaks for the help!


----------



## weedTHEpeople (Jun 5, 2009)

lol nevermind!!!

i found soooo much stuff im embarrassed i posted that...

to my fellow newbs, search the froums b4 you ask, chances are someone already answered your question a couple times


----------



## utzxubiru (Jun 14, 2009)

Hydro - Top Quality Home Growing - Google Video - is a great grow video! real simple yet very professional looking grow room, thx man!


----------



## clowdy (Jun 17, 2009)

whats up widow im back :0)


----------



## proheto8008 (Jun 18, 2009)

[youtube]fDBf5_JIy3I[/youtube]


----------



## amature enthusiast (Jun 21, 2009)

green_nobody said:


> I liked the "Mr Green" vid, it had some good ideas in it, even if Mr Green made some mistakes like with the pH-test of his water...
> 
> it is a need looking video, and the basic idea of a 2step system was new to me since i used to be totally outdoor... by the way, the guy must be one of the best customers of Canadian tire, 90% of his stuff looked like right out of the catalog


What do you mean by making mistakes with the ph test of his water? What did he do wrong? Cause I personally love this guy... Ive based my entire grow off of his idea, before i even found this site. You can check out my grow here https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/199898-my-first-hydroponic-white-widow-grow.html

Its going quite well so far, but i would love to hear everyones opinions on his mistakes.


----------



## The Members (Jul 25, 2009)

So Widow your saying you should Ph water after adding your Nutes?


----------



## BCSavage (Aug 1, 2009)

I was told to do it after adding nutes as well


----------



## pomonetwo (Aug 4, 2009)

hey dude, im having a problem with my white widow babies. they are in their second week of flowering. the leaves have tuned yellow, even white, startn from the shade leaves then to all of them. there are no deficiantcies or nutrient build up. im thinking along the lines of over watering and the rockwool not getting enough time to dry out at all and the roots are getting no oxygen at all. i would really appreciate you expert opinion and maybe some ideas for me to fix my babies up b4 its too late. thanks a heap


----------



## the1budsmoker (Aug 4, 2009)

where is the video


----------



## chronicuser85 (Aug 13, 2009)

wow great post and help


----------



## hidru (Aug 13, 2009)

the1budsmoker said:


> where is the video


you have to have real player, theres a download under the link for the video


----------



## proheto8008 (Aug 13, 2009)

i do not see any links to a video on the page he sent us to.


----------



## carcass59701 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank You "POTNA" so much!! Really learned alot!!!


----------



## justsmoking (Aug 20, 2009)

I have the eye hortolux super hps bulb and wow it's worth every dollar


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Aug 21, 2009)

I saw this whole 10 videos of this guy start to finish he explained almost everything to me about cannabis when i first started.


----------



## Sp32 (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks, the google video answered a few of my questions


----------



## Xeno420 (Aug 26, 2009)

jacgrass420 said:


> omg i cant watch it...i have windows media


Download real media player. It's free.


----------



## jaybee007 (Sep 16, 2009)

hey this is a good basic dvd but its abit dated the best 4 reference i would say is jorge cervantes ultimate grow dvd from high times


----------



## yotopgun (Sep 22, 2009)

the best grow video i have found for newbies is here> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Readfy_Set_Grow.html 

READY SET GROW from high times. its good stuff.


----------



## the406kid (Oct 8, 2009)

this thread is proper. thanks


----------



## BCSavage (Oct 17, 2009)

wow.. just wow


----------



## themeatman (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello. where is this vidoe. I always love a good watch. Being new, i need all the help i can get. Thanks


----------



## PBE (Nov 2, 2009)

OmegaVermelho said:


> i didn´t know there were HPS in blue spectrum....Mr Green keeps saying this through the entire clip..wich i bealive is not true...either u have MH in blue or HPS in Red/Orange spectrum....Peace and Pot


 as far as i know hps runs in the red/orange range but they do have hps with enhanced blue spectrum. somewhat equiventlant to flowering with an hps and mh at once. I'm just throwing that tidbit out there, but i do agree with you that he was incorrect in the video because i dont believe thats what he wass talking about.


----------



## MR. MAGNUM (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's some more videos for the newbies
TuT - Germinating Cannabis Seeds in Rockwool
[Youtube]Lzd5N3CmzfU[/Youtube]

DIY - Individual Stackable Cloning Units
[Youtube]aJsUkWfr1r8[/Youtube]

DIY - Mass Cloners
[Youtube]GcDdOJ5-6qg[/Youtube]

TIP - Light Proximity
[Youtube]Z9Ru9jM5GEg[/Youtube]

DIY - Closet Growbox
[Youtube]h-IsrkbYMT0[/Youtube]

DIY - CO2
[Youtube]yl3SDfKzgTQ[/Youtube]

DIY - Plant Tanners
[Youtube]ysw0GvDdHRU[/Youtube]

DIY - Organic Soil Beds
[Youtube]2_cGKLEmrrs[/Youtube]

TuT- Curing Cannabis with Fruit
[Youtube]H2gF3mVTr7U[/Youtube]

TuT - Proper Harvesting & Drying
[Youtube]sjkoASa_-lo[/Youtube]


----------



## Stoney384 (Dec 8, 2009)

good thread really informative.
This really helps a newb out.

peace


----------



## Makepeace (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey where do you buy good seeds


----------



## Subtlechaos (Dec 23, 2009)

When I first started thinking about growing, I referred to some instructive videos. I cant tell you how much they helped!!! I'd like to share them with you, but first you'll have to go get a couple of apps to download, and play them.

To download the links I'm about to give you, you'll need uTorrent, and to play them, you'll need The VLC Player.

uTorrent is a free program from softonic, and can be found @ http://utorrent.en.softonic.com/
The VLC Player is also a free program, and can be found @ http://www.videolan.org/
If anyone has any trouble with either of these programs, simply post back here and I'll help you sort them out.

Now that you've got the apps, you can download and play these informative videos...

Mr. Greens "I grow Chronic" is a complete guide to building your own indoor hydroponic system. He also shows you how to clone more efficiently.
It can be found @ http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4521...onic_%28AVI%29

Jorge Cervantes has a series of movies that are very informative as well. They cover indoor/outdoor/greenhouse EVERYTHING! He covers all aspects of growing.
They can be found @
Ultimate grow [email protected] http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3672...DRiP.x264-GR0W
Ultimate Grow [email protected] http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4166...2_%5BDVDRip%5D


----------



## KindThumb (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you very much. I realize that everyone has their own preference on which way is best to grow this or that but for a noob that is very informative and helpful. Much appreciated and I will send the link to buds wanting to get growing! Thank YOUUU!!!


----------



## toke but don't choke (Dec 26, 2009)

Some of these vids are really useful for an average house executive, like myself. Respect!


----------



## Subtlechaos (Dec 27, 2009)

toke but don't choke said:


> Some of these vids are really useful for an average house executive, like myself. Respect!


 *+rep for that avatar!!!!!* LMFAO!!!!! Im not even that burnt', and thats funny!


----------



## godbox (Dec 28, 2009)

not sure if anyone has posted this already but i stumbled upon this today...


http://www.pottube.com


----------



## qptyqpty (Dec 31, 2009)

I had read and watched all the posts in this thread, and it has contributed to the wonderful grow ive got going for me right now. Truly blessed with a great first crop because of the knowledge imparted upon me mostly by this forum and a few other respective posts. Just wanted to say this thread is a wonderful source of information and +rep to the great contributors!


----------



## lyristrio (Jan 4, 2010)

I accept with information: This video was posted in the hydroponic section but it is something all newbies should watch. This guy is a little off on a few things and with everything he does but its a very good and funny video to watch.


----------



## godbox (Jan 4, 2010)

no comments on my "pottube" post? was that a good find or old?


----------



## buryoner (Jan 18, 2010)

thx for the info on the vids pls subsribe me to this thrid


----------



## kalikola (Feb 6, 2010)

Here is a great video that you can watch in order to get an idea on how to grow marijuana from a very basic and simplistic approach. Its a video that I actually did with an experienced grower. Here is the link: http://www.hydroponic-marijuana.net/hydroponic-marijuana-2/the-ultimate-hydroponic-marijuana-growers-guide


----------



## jonyappleseeds (Feb 7, 2010)

sweet videos


----------



## taipanspunk (Feb 9, 2010)

great vid blogs... gives me great ideas to work with... now just debating to go fert, aero, or hydro... so many choices!!!

LMFHO...lol


----------



## Growzaa (Feb 17, 2010)

Eatched it on youtube. Vey good!


----------



## 46and2 (Feb 21, 2010)

godbox said:


> no comments on my "pottube" post? was that a good find or old?


I loved The F you Baltimore


----------



## rajman7 (Feb 27, 2010)

the Mr. Green Video was not bad. He did not make any outright fuckups in his info. But in my oppinion he has more money than smarts. He does build a workable hydro table. his choice of growning medium in hydro leaves alot to be desired. Rockwool and lava rocks are old school. The rockwool is good and stays moist the lava rocks i dont like at all. Watering two to four times a day or more is common in hydroponics. Folks just dont have any idea of the water a few plants can use after several weeks with the light from an HID lamp. Some HPS bulbs are frosted with phosphorus to give more blue light in the total spectum. Same with MH lights, some are frosted or the mixture of chemicals in the tube are different to give a more mixed spectrum. Im itching to get back to growing again. So I'm just looking for a place. 

I wish everyone who uses pot would start to grow some then it would overwhelm the legal system and we would get some change. 

Cheers


----------



## Mr. Cannabis 22 (Feb 27, 2010)

how do youu start a question


----------



## onthegrezinn (Mar 9, 2010)

Since 1983, acclaimed international cannabis cultivation writer Jorge Cervantes has sold over 500,000 copies of his book Indoor Marijuana Horticulture, while contributing common sense advice about marijuana growing to dozens of publications including a monthly Q+A column in HIGH TIMES. Now, for the first time, the world's ultimate ganja guide brings his expertise to an instructional DVD-taking you step-by-step from seeds and clones to harvest in high style.

Jorge Cervantes' Ultimate Grow DVD features all the information a beginner needs to get started plus advanced techniques guaranteed to greatly increase the yield of any garden. Remember, the weed you grow will be your own! 



```
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OGUYQA1D
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NG3E79YY
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M0SKL9O6
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M4SE3QSA
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WRPTLD45
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=REQ49A5J
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4PQSJ7RV
```







ultimate grow part 2

High Times Presents Jorge Cervantes' Ultimate Grow DVD 2: Hydroponic Marijuana Indoors & Organic Marijuana Outdoors

On his first DVD international ganja guide Jorge Cervantes taught you everything you need to know to go from seed to harvest. This time, the best-selling author of Marijuana Horticulture: The Indoor/Outdoor Medical Grower's Bible takes you on a garden tour of his home country, Spain. You'll grow indoors, outdoors, hydroponically---and even plant a guerilla garden hidden deep in the Spanish countryside. Filled with the common-sense advice found in his monthly column in HIGH TIMES, Jorge's newest effort clearly explains how experts and beginners alike can get started, get growing and yield huge amounts of marijuana---no matter where you are or how you're growing. 


```
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VBJ9ZDT2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P00FH2NL
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KJH31CGF
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6S4CAYII
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9PQQZGOC
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N3V78TLJ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=647OBFLR
```













ultimate grow 3

```
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5HXJHNZ8
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TL9VXU4D
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=07SCK5SZ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PTAS9VMP
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8UKDORMZ
```








```
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6BW10AQO
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FSQARXHG
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=POAO3A7Q
```






dvd 1

```
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EAYEWEDS
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UGC96BAN
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6KTZK6EU
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=A1IW8MHR
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VGXVOIX6
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G7X3LMWL
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DVPR68JP
```
dvd2

```
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7S4FFYOE
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NCAIZ7QU
```








```
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UQU882F3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TOK7KVXH
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SQ3NJ9BE
```

:rock::ciao::thefinger::thefinger::thefinger::thefinger::thefinger:


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 10, 2010)

2cd link in my sig


----------



## masters2ndceo (Mar 12, 2010)

i have two plants bout a week old and they are still very small how i get them to grow faster i have them under 24 hours of light i am using a 50 watts G.E plant light and i have them under 12 hours of fan a day am also i water them regular tap water mix with rain water i need help asap


----------



## tyke1973 (Mar 23, 2010)

For a start to get to know the basic's about cannabis this is very useful.But i do think that the seeds that he is useing are femanised unless he is one lucky son of a .....But i think if most growers take out the part's from this grow dvd that they can use in there own grow then it can be very informative.But the better you will get you should at least double the weight that he get's.He is useing a 600 hps light for 4 plant's and i think with all the extra's that he has he should have doubled if not trippled the yeild.Ak47 and white widow can easy produce 4 ounce per plant in the right growing situation.But ther is no dought that this can help any new grower's out there get to know a few extra little trick's.....................tyke..................


----------



## wakesurf (Apr 2, 2010)

I watched it twice....Any other way cool newbie videos?


----------



## macrael (Apr 9, 2010)

mr green vid came out a while ago im sure more then 10 years and the bulb he uses is more for veg hortilux super blue now would b replaced by eye hortilux also i think that he did his room back wards used the big room 4 veg? a few other things were off like the tubes going in and out of the buckets for one they were to long and whould trap water in them in stead of draining properly and return line was at the bottom of the barrel not good better on top and out going on the bottom but thats my opinion but basics are all there. jorges cervantes is been around and is in high times for a reason he knows his shit ,i starte to watch some vids from a guy from bc named remo the urban grower heres the link http://www.urbangrower.com/ i think it was posted a while back just thought i bring it back up but u need quick time to view it. shows a wide variety of set ups.


----------



## PBFseedco. (Apr 19, 2010)

There is a guy (ToiletBug) on Justin.TV that plays all kinds of stuff! Usually only during the week. Here's a Link. --It's streamed live by ones person so not always on ( he doesnt stream 24/7 but for most part of the week she's a go.

http://www.justin.tv/toiletbug3#r=iwG1oJc~&s=li


There playing a doc. on Jack Herer at the moment but a lot of times he plays all different kinds of grow movies from 80's movies to SeeMoreBuds..


----------



## tyke1973 (Apr 24, 2010)

Belive me if you are talking about i grow cronic the process of sexing take's a little more time than a week.14 days at least make sure that this is done well away from the rest of the plant's if you are new to growing though.Because one flower open's this could mean that the whole of the other plant's that you have will get the male pollon on them.This will mean that the females that you have will stop produceing bud and put all it effert into seed production................tyke.................


----------



## alfa panda (Apr 26, 2010)

for some reason, it will not allow me to connect to the video? any ideas why?


----------



## PBFseedco. (May 3, 2010)

alfa panda said:


> for some reason, it will not allow me to connect to the video? any ideas why?


If your talking to me...the guy doesn't stream all the time try again later.


----------



## ganjammin (May 25, 2010)

OmegaVermelho said:


> These were the 1st vids i watched one is a Skunk#1 soil grow and the other a AK47 Hydro grow, enjoy...
> 
> Soil - Stoned Free Guide to Growing Cannabis. - Google Video
> 
> ...



I really enjoyed the first video. The VHS quality is what i miss. A definite oldie, but goodie. I should start posting my progress soon in a thread on here. This will be my 1st grow - 13 seedlings with misc. strains from the mountains of Santa Barbara County.


----------



## o B12UT4L o (May 25, 2010)

nice video!!!!


----------



## Goerge Washington (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey guys if anyone wants to check out how you somewhat set up a HUGE Guerilla patch go to http://www.youtube.com/user/GeorgeWashiification, and check these videos!!! Try to teach you the simplest and easiest method possible to grow the biggest healthiest plants and also to get the most yield out of your growing spot!!! I cant stop watching them!!! lol Let me know what you guys think!!!! Later!!!!


----------



## veggiegardener (Jun 21, 2010)

Goerge Washington said:


> Hey guys if anyone wants to check out how you somewhat set up a HUGE Guerilla patch go to http://www.youtube.com/user/GeorgeWashiification, and check these videos!!! Try to teach you the simplest and easiest method possible to grow the biggest healthiest plants and also to get the most yield out of your growing spot!!! I cant stop watching them!!! lol Let me know what you guys think!!!! Later!!!!


Nice of you to post this but you DON'T need to start posting videos on my grow thread. Most forums consider this trolling.

Please remove it, and replace it with a link?

Thanks!


----------



## MedUseMeg (Jun 23, 2010)

So how did you get the video to play? I went to the site. Clicked everything in sight---and NADA


----------



## poopee2me (Jun 30, 2010)

maybe it's me, not great with computors but looks like link is dead, that's the message I get


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 30, 2010)

Try this link


----------



## OzWeeder (Jul 26, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Try this link


thanks mindphuk! 2 hours of utter clarity! Brilliant vid!


----------



## bonesmalone (Aug 29, 2010)

who uses real player any more??? Thought they were dead-- torrent showed virus


----------



## okayimreloaded (Sep 2, 2010)

good looks on the video my dude


----------



## endofwed (Sep 4, 2010)

any videos out there that are dedicated to a small bubbleponic/dwc setups that documents a seedling to flowering?


----------



## tyke1973 (Sep 9, 2010)

Dude the whole idea is to grow the right ammount to see you through to your next batch,if you have a two room set up you can be getting the clones up to flowering size while the other set are about 3/4 week from finishing then straight on flower again.But the choice is yours deal with some little dick who thinks he is alcacone or have bud for the cost of a bit of light.But be warned growing bud is has additive has smokeing crack i enjoy the growing process more than the smokeing i think now.....................tyke......................................


----------



## Stalwart (Sep 9, 2010)

The whole understanding of setting up a grow means you want to grow in the winter then start in the spring. 8 weeks to clone 1-2 weeks to root 15-18 days veg and pot em up and flower em.


----------



## glShemp (Sep 27, 2010)

Chrome just told me the site has malware. The video is on google video and it's not bad.


----------



## m155 (Oct 2, 2010)

Some people say to water every single day. I believe every three or four gives it enough time to dry out. They like dry desert like conditions so I give mine that. As far as germination in a cup of water, it is the best in my opinion, but use mineral water for best results.


----------



## toxichooligan (Oct 18, 2010)

Downloading it now.......gonna put it on my wd media player, rock my gb, and watch it on the big screen.. thanks alot widow maker


----------



## XassassinX (Oct 19, 2010)

Good post, I've seen clips of this on youtube. 

I would also recommend a documentary by some outdoor California Growers.


http://www.hulu.com/watch/149015/the-green-rush?c=News-and-Information/Documentary-and-Biography


----------



## toxichooligan (Oct 19, 2010)

Completely amazing video! A must see for any start-up!


----------



## lovetogarden (Nov 4, 2010)

Great video! Thanks a lot, widow maker  I surely learned a lot from it. I also watched the video link that XassassinX shared, it was also very educational, thanks for sharing it here, XassassinX  This is what I love about this forum, there are a lot of growers who are always willing to share great information and who are sincerely concerned in helping other growers to succeed with their grows.


----------



## doc111 (Dec 10, 2010)

We Love 1 said:


> I AM Jesus Christ and I, Jesus Christ, AM God. I AM God The Holy Spirit! Click on the link below TO GET RAPTURED!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/politics/387666-i-am-god-almighty-i.html
> 
> ...


Seriously!!!! How have you not been banned for spamming the forum?


----------



## sam Reed (Dec 12, 2010)

i got a plant thats about 7 inches tall, its an indio strain and i've got a 60 watt soft white bulb over it, i've heared that the type of light blub doesn't matter that much, i put 3 other plants that were smaller in a greenhouse but i wanted to see which one would do better since it hasn't been very sunny here. so should i leave it to grow with that light or should i get a higher watt floresent blub and should i get a dom to put over it to keep it humid inside


----------



## smoke10joints (Dec 16, 2010)

i really need some help, ive been researching my ass off but still have some questions. what i plan on doing is making a hydroponics system, fair warning i have VERY limited money and resources, so using is a 20 gallon long style fish tank, dimensions are 30x12x12. what i plan on doing is getting some styrofoam and cutting the holes and putting a few pots in it, im not sure if it will be big enough or how many plants i could have? i plan on using probably pea pebbles. i know how to germinate and all that. but i only have my bedroom to plant in. i have a pretty small closet i most likely will dedicate to growing. is it absolutely neccessary to put the reflecting stuff on the walls? i seen somebody use the white side of a poster board could i put that on the outside of the tank? another thing is lighting. at the beginning could does the light just need to produce heat? i have a 100w reptile basking bulb. and instead of using a mh during vegetation and flowering does anyone now about uvb or uva bulbs? and what nutrients will i need and where could i find them locally? i am aware that im a noob lol but i really want to do this, thanks


----------



## Erdericks (Dec 17, 2010)

My Current Grow-room is modeled after the Mr Greens I Grow chronic video, but up-sized and updated. and so far everything is working great.
You can in fact obviously veg with 4' T12 Fluorescent lights cause I am. so if you want / need a Video with shopping list that may be the right start for you depending on your available space.

Differences between his build and mine.
1 part organic nutrients
1 for Veg
1 to accelerate veg and bloom (just picked this up today)
1 for bloom

Doubled up the fixtures from 3-6
Upped HPS in blooming area from 400w - 1000w (if memory serves he's using a 400w hps)
hooked up co2 to both vegging area and blooming area.
sealed off the 2 areas much better than he did lol
built a Carbon filter for smell. 

still think connecting the co2 to the fan might be a better alternative to running hoses around the plants.
DEF get the ph and nute meters, I got just the ph and found out real fast how much the nute meter helps.
if yer broke I would grab the ph only. 
plumbing,.. well like he said keep your plants above the nutrient tank and you wont flood it.
trying to see if theres anything else,..

Aah airstones in all nutrient tanks.

I gotta start a grow log,.

If anyone sees any information thats wrong please lemme know. I am NO Expert, I am at week 3 of vegging crap seeds while I wait for good seeds to get here.


----------



## smoke10joints (Dec 18, 2010)

how exactly should i determine how much lights to use? i got a closet about 4 feet wide im dedicating to my plants, and how far should the plants be placed apart? im doing a hydroponic system in a big tub with the pots fit into the top, i know im a noob lol and how bad of an idea is it to try to grow some mid grade seeds that came from a bag of herb?


----------



## Erdericks (Dec 18, 2010)

smoke10joints said:


> how exactly should i determine how much lights to use? i got a closet about 4 feet wide im dedicating to my plants, and how far should the plants be placed apart? im doing a hydroponic system in a big tub with the pots fit into the top, i know im a noob lol and how bad of an idea is it to try to grow some mid grade seeds that came from a bag of herb?


depending on how deep the closet is, I was told a 1000w HPS Light properly lights a 5'x5' area. now thats from a hydro store guy that wants to sell lights,.. I would imagine depending if you have ventilation anything hps 150w - 400w should do it. gotta space the plants so they can get enough light without crowding each other. 

CFL's would be less heat and energy, but far fewer lumens and maybe color temperature issues,. These plants need like 6500k for part of growth and 2300k for blooming. and the more lumens the better not the more lightbulbs. Dont get me wrong, from what I have read here CFL's can in fact veg great, just not bloom as well as a hps.


----------



## sinsemilla420 (Dec 24, 2010)

im planning a small grow indoor average closet size, i saw some were ,they used a pc case for there grow....any advise (newgrower,indoor,indica if posible)


----------



## Jason Craig (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks Widow Maker, this has got me thinking and I believe it's going to get me on a good track!


----------



## Boxit (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm gonna watch it, but yes peps. I have been germating in a class of distilled water for years!! I believe it to be the best way just scoop out the ones that crack and plant 1/4 inch. in if using soil, the bunk ones will float to the top and stay there. I get like a true germination rate, I'm sure the dude shows ya I'm gonna watch it but that is in my opinion the best way, out of all the other methods I found to work the best in a warm dark cabinet, distilled water only and stir every other day. oh ya never touch with your fingers peace out, Boxit


----------



## Boxit (Dec 29, 2010)

Flat white paint my brother and sounds like your a new grower cool, maybe get some soil grows under your belt first? Just maybe?? Some may disagree but a few years ago i tried a reptile bulb it sucked i smashed it for the waste of time, unless your just using it as a kinda temp. modifier.  CFL met hods done correctly are a lot better. I really prefer HPS but energy bill a massive problem. Peace, Boxit


----------



## macadamadman (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.google.ie/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBQQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fisohunt.com%2Fdownload%2F116965205%2Fsea%2Bof%2Bgreen.torrent&rct=j&q=sea%20of%20green%20torrent&ei=KXobTeWkMoWAhAecvu22Dg&usg=AFQjCNHYHmApQEbl57lUutRxklC9_YnUjQ&cad=rja

torrent for like aload of grow dvds


----------



## Three (Jan 2, 2011)

masters2ndceo said:


> i have two plants bout a week old and they are still very small how i get them to grow faster i have them under 24 hours of light i am using a 50 watts G.E plant light and i have them under 12 hours of fan a day am also i water them regular tap water mix with rain water i need help asap


That is your problem probably... The plant light could definitely be producing too much heat. I used one before, and it burned my plants leaves... I'd use a high watt CFL light (like a 43w or something big like that). you should also invest 4 bucks on a PH tester, to ensure the water you are using is not too acidic or too alkaline. you want a pH of around 5.8-6.2 for soil growing. it can fluctuate a little, but not much or you'll hurt your plant.

BUT, this isnt the place for your post. it's a video thread, not a growing help thread.


----------



## Three (Jan 2, 2011)

Boxit said:


> I'm gonna watch it, but yes peps. I have been germating in a class of distilled water for years!! I believe it to be the best way just scoop out the ones that crack and plant 1/4 inch. in if using soil, the bunk ones will float to the top and stay there. I get like a true germination rate, I'm sure the dude shows ya I'm gonna watch it but that is in my opinion the best way, out of all the other methods I found to work the best in a warm dark cabinet, distilled water only and stir every other day. oh ya never touch with your fingers peace out, Boxit


Im not as experienced as you. im only on my first grow (just started my second). but I tried basically every type of germination way, and the cup of water is the best for me.
I use pH'd water, with a very very low dose of Hormex Vitamin B with growth hormones. it really seems to make a difference in speed and how healthy the seedling becomes.


----------



## dadio161 (Jan 11, 2011)

Spam.............................


danar1793 said:


> *  soo the other day i was talking to my friend about how we could get discounts or free nutrients/seeds we did a lil bit of smoking and figured it out lol
> And this is what came in the mail two weeks later
> I will tell you how you can get some free nutrients for your self and even some seeds if your luck  For free. This is 100% freee..
> But you have to do something for me just click on the refferl link to the cool website below and singnup after that just message me and i will check if you did then i will tell you how to get the free good.
> ...


----------



## a6grow (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks for the vids! any hempy specific ones?


----------



## applepoop1984 (Jan 26, 2011)

Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana said:


> Did I miss any??? I think I have them all listed here.
> 
> POT-TV: Mr. Green: I Grow Chronic
> 
> ...


 stoned free is the worst video iv ever witnessed. its written by morons from 1997 that still think its ok to listen to the cardigans. thsi video is very vague and can give beginners the wrong ideas.


----------



## tingpoon (Jan 28, 2011)

great thread thank you for posting.




nice to be able to brush up on everything!


----------



## tyke1973 (Feb 6, 2011)

I grow cronic,is ok but the yeilds are well low............tyke......


----------



## growerX (Feb 9, 2011)

Look Im pretty much broke and im trying to grow. I started my plant outside want to bring it in but idk what all i have to do. I now i can use cfls but how many for two plants? also i know you need fertilizer but i dont have money like that so whats the cheapest stuff you can get. I just dont understand why you can just grow with water and light


----------



## Saurkraut (Feb 18, 2011)

very useful thanks for posting


----------



## luckandleather (Feb 27, 2011)

Interesting, entertaining and best of all free Ill post more if ya want em

http://www.kickasstorrents.com/marijuana-seemorebuds-vol-1-3-dvd-rips-t463250.html#


----------



## Michael J (Feb 28, 2011)

Just what I needed, my old eyes where tired of reading. MJ


----------



## Derple (Mar 5, 2011)

i've really enjoyed KOGs growing vids, very informative on cannabis in general


----------



## luckandleather (Mar 6, 2011)

luckandleather said:


> Interesting, entertaining and best of all free Ill post more if ya want em
> 
> http://www.kickasstorrents.com/marijuana-seemorebuds-vol-1-3-dvd-rips-t463250.html#


"See More Buds" is the title of the above quoted

http://www.kickasstorrents.com/high-times-ultimate-grow-growing-marijuana-dvdrip-xvid-stoner-t4821169.html "High Times Ultimate Grow"
by Jorge Cervantes

http://www.kickasstorrents.com/top-quality-home-growing-indoor-soil-marijuana-cultivation-t4821163.html "Top Quality Home Indoor Soil, Marijuana Cultivation" this is a rar file so you will need to un-zip it after downloading

happy viewing!


----------



## damn gorgeous (Mar 20, 2011)

wow, there's a lot of videos here. awesome dude, thanks for sharing them 

&#8220;I now have absolute proof that smoking even one marijuana cigarette is equal in brain damage to being on Bikini Island during an H-bomb blast&#8221; &#8211; Ronald Reagan


http://confederatejesus.com/buy-cj-seeds-2/?category=3


----------



## Shangeet (Mar 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;3z_UvamRSog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z_UvamRSog[/video]
must see!!!


----------



## FatDaddyG (Apr 25, 2011)

Not to toot my own horn but if you're looking for some great grow videos check out my blog. www.fatdaddyg.com . If you know of something I've missed please email me and I'll get it up there.

-FatDaddyG


----------



## northernlights79 (Apr 27, 2011)

how do i download that video?


----------



## 2TumorTed (May 17, 2011)

Thank for these links and info, much appreciated!


----------



## luxuryfashion (May 21, 2011)

is the video for children? you said it's grow videos, i really have interested in it.


----------



## FatDaddyG (May 24, 2011)

Ya click on "DOWNLOAD"...

www.fatdaddyg.com


----------



## Shadydude (May 24, 2011)

I found these videos on how to grow the Best Mariquana
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheGodbodystyle


----------



## BigGMoney (Jun 1, 2011)

Awesome resource of great video...thanks RollItUp!!


----------



## chief blunts (Jun 2, 2011)

Shadydude said:


> I found these videos on how to grow the Best Mariquana
> http://www.youtube.com/user/TheGodbodystyle


lolol. he cut off all his fan leaves during flowering so his plants are "all buds" great video you idiot.


----------



## gspott (Jun 7, 2011)

here is a couple solid torrent links from the pirate bay. i have already downloaded and viewed both. great resources!

High Times - Ultimate Grow - Growing Marijuana DVDRip-STONED

Mr Green\'s I Grow Chronic (AVI)


----------



## Hoenhiem (Jun 13, 2011)

i havent watched it from the link but ive been doing soooo much research on growing before i attempted my 1st grow im sure ive seen it before. if the guy is painted green then yes ive seen it. the guy really knows his stuff. but if your not going "hydro" then it wont help u much.


----------



## RedRavenRuler (Jul 20, 2011)

gspott said:


> here is a couple solid torrent links from the pirate bay. i have already downloaded and viewed both. great resources!
> 
> High Times - Ultimate Grow - Growing Marijuana DVDRip-STONED
> 
> ...


Much appreciated man! Downloading them now with great speeds! Over 1.5 MB/s on each while downloading at the same time so PLENTY of seeders on them!


----------



## gspott (Jul 21, 2011)

you're welcome!



RedRavenRuler said:


> Much appreciated man! Downloading them now with great speeds! Over 1.5 MB/s on each while downloading at the same time so PLENTY of seeders on them!


----------



## onthegrezinn (Oct 16, 2011)

Since 1983, acclaimed international cannabis cultivation writer Jorge Cervantes has sold over 500,000 copies of his book Indoor Marijuana Horticulture, while contributing common sense advice about marijuana growing to dozens of publications including a monthly Q+A column in HIGH TIMES. Now, for the first time, the world's ultimate ganja guide brings his expertise to an instructional DVD-taking you step-by-step from seeds and clones to harvest in high style.

Jorge Cervantes' Ultimate Grow DVD features all the information a beginner needs to get started plus advanced techniques guaranteed to greatly increase the yield of any garden. Remember, the weed you grow will be your own! 



```
https://rapidshare.com/files/1302147312/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_DVD_1__DVDRip_.avi
```







ultimate grow part 2

High Times Presents Jorge Cervantes' Ultimate Grow DVD 2: Hydroponic Marijuana Indoors & Organic Marijuana Outdoors

On his first DVD international ganja guide Jorge Cervantes taught you everything you need to know to go from seed to harvest. This time, the best-selling author of Marijuana Horticulture: The Indoor/Outdoor Medical Grower's Bible takes you on a garden tour of his home country, Spain. You'll grow indoors, outdoors, hydroponically---and even plant a guerilla garden hidden deep in the Spanish countryside. Filled with the common-sense advice found in his monthly column in HIGH TIMES, Jorge's newest effort clearly explains how experts and beginners alike can get started, get growing and yield huge amounts of marijuana---no matter where you are or how you're growing. 


```
https://rapidshare.com/files/526407885/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_2__DVDRip_.avi
```







```
https://rapidshare.com/files/2165867443/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Ultimate_Grow_3__DVDRip_.avi
```






















Hosted by the mysterious Mr. Green, this in-depth documentary takes a candid look at the raising and harvesting of the hemp plant in North America. Step by step, Mr. Green takes the viewer through the process of planning and building an indoor hemp 


```
https://rapidshare.com/files/2561437491/I_Grow_Chronic_.avi
```








The ONLY DVD you NEED to grow great WEED. 
Includes: Light and Electricity, Grow Mediums, Fertilizer, 
Stages of Plant Growth, Building an Indoor Garden 
and much more. Our best-selling DVD.
As an added BONUS, the DVD contains 
the complete "Secrets of the Dutch Grow Masters".
Learn how to grow pot from the Dutch Masters.
Two of Holland's cannabis cultivators reveal their secret
techniques for constructing an indoor grow room. 
Together, they represent many years of breeding
and growing experience that novices and experts 
alike can learn from and benefit. 
This DVD is the ULTIMATE for all your growing needs!!! 



```
https://rapidshare.com/files/3686072774/High_Times._Ready-Set-Grow._1.avi
```






Ready Set Grow 2: The first section deals with advanced hydroponic techniques such as aeroponics 
and individual bucket systems. 
Section 2 shows you how to make your own hash 
with the trimmed-off leaves that are normally discarded 
after manicuring buds. 
Section 3 Focuses on grow-room security, 
including how to hide your room from prying eyes and 
how to handle a visit from the police. 
DVD bonus: Worlds's Best Hash! 



```
https://rapidshare.com/files/3087879867/High_Times._Ready-Set-Grow._2.avi
```








Introduction to Indoor Growing DVD This comprehensive indoor primer covers all the details of indoor growing and
explains plant physiology. Design a safe and productive operation without spending a lot of money. Includes: how
plants grow, indica & sativa, strains, seeds, growth stages, sex, cloning, photoperiod, building a growroom, mediums
, lighting, ventilation, odor control, mites, watering, fertilizer, disease, harvest, drying, and more! DVD 60 mins.




```
https://rapidshare.com/files/2554912818/High_Grower._Introduction_To_Indoor_Growing.avi
```







Recent Supreme Court rulings have made it easier for patients to get doctor's recommendations and grow medical marijuana themselves.
"Just Say Grow" is an instructional video specifically for people who know nothing about growing Ð or even using Ð medical marijuana.
Showing basic techniques necessary to grow the hardy but tricky cannabis plant outdoors and indoors, the 30-minute video takes the viewer on a fascinating journey into the mysterious world of clones, artificial sun and continuous harvests.

Originally released in June 2001, the video was updated in October 2003 and includes a new segent on security titled "An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of bud."





```
https://rapidshare.com/files/2016446757/Just_Say_Grow.avi
```









HIGH TIMES and Nico Escondido are proud to release this unprecedented body of work. Featuring over 2 hours of comprehensive cultivation coverage and bonus material,
this unparalleled film contains never-seen-before footage (shot in HD) of
America&#8217;s top medical grow facilities. The expansive video includes everything from indoor growing, to greenhouse techniques, to outdoor cultivation.


```
https://rapidshare.com/files/2821738780/Grow_Like_a_Pro_with_Nico_Escondido_dvdrip.AVI
```








Welcome to the world of growing...and growing...and growing. you are about to witness the story from beginning to end of 500 clones as they transform into 15 pounds of herb. SeeMoreBuds,
a veteran grower shows you how easy it really is to create the endless harvest. SeeMoreBuds is an inspiration!


```
https://rapidshare.com/files/1437603234/SeeMoreBuds1.avi
```








SeeMoreBuds Volume 2 is the ultimate tour of 6 different grows. SeeMoreBuds visits Indoor, outdoor, hydroponic, aeroponic, and soil gardens. You will witness fluorescent lighting and High Intensity Discharge lighting (High Pressure Sodium, Metal Halide) gardens of all sizes.

Learn about cannabis growing from not just one gardener but 6 different gardeners. Access to your peers' gardens is very limited&#8230;

SeeMoreBuds has opened the door for you. After watching this video the beginning grower will have a clear idea of the many possibilities available to him/her. The advanced grower will learn from the many details and nuances that SeeMoreBuds points out as you tour these 6
gardens. SeeMoreBuds will show you what these gardeners are doing correctly and what they can do to improve.


```
https://rapidshare.com/files/3425870191/SeeMoreBuds2.mkv
```








SeeMoreBuds has been the most prolific presenter of marijuana gardens in the past 4 years. SeeMore brings you 8 new fabulous gardens, in one DVD, including, THE PERFECT GARDEN.

With unprecedented access, SeeMore examines 8 never before filmed or photographed gardens. SeeMore gives you intimate access into the workings of these gardens. Whether it is the 11,000 watt mega garden or the 2400 watt medical grow room, SeeMore shows, explains
and reveals these gardens with both great verbal and visual articulation.


```
https://rapidshare.com/files/1434981179/SeeMoreBuds3.mkv
```












Sea of Green Vol. #1 How to Flower Cannabis Clones by High Times Productions Invented in Holland and perfected in America, the "Sea of Green" technique places rooted clones into
immediate flowering. It is the most effeceint and productive means of cannabis cultivation. Sea of Green is a very detailed instructional tape explaining the "Sea of Green" 
cultivation technique, which has been called the fastest and easiest growing process ever. This DVD illustrates the entire technique from seed to clone to speedy harvest. DVD 
60 Mins. Sea of Green Vol. #1 DVD



```
https://rapidshare.com/files/2882246843/Marijuana_-_Sea_Of_Green_Vol_1.avi
```








See More Buds Vol. #2 Growing Marijuana & the Ultimate Endless Harvest Welcome to the world of growing...and growing...and growing. you are about to witness the story from beginning 
to end of 500 clones as they transform into 15 pounds of herb. SeeMoreBuds, a veteran grower shows you how easy it really is to create the endless harvest. SeeMoreBuds is an inspiration!
73 mins.


```
https://rapidshare.com/files/1444777205/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_2.avi
```








Sea of Green Vol. III DVD HYDROPONIC CULTIVATION See, the only Hydroponics video in the world. The "Ebb and Flow technique, has been adapted to the Sea of Green method. Special "wick method"
process allows nutrient free, final harvest for that much sought after "chemical free" smoke, which most other processes do not have. Mother plant care, cloning, light, air, water, pumps,
pH., PPM, transplanting, man made mediums, etc. all you need to know to become an expert hydroponics grower. This process has simplified hydroponics, and is an excellent video, to help 
eliminate those "beginner mistakes".


```
https://rapidshare.com/files/2155023982/Marijuana_-_Sea_of_Green_Vol_3.avi
```
]



please lease a reply to keep this thread alive









With 512 full color pages and 1120 full color photographs and illustrations, Marijuana Horticulture: The Indoor/Outdoor Medical Grower's Bible is the most complete cultivation book available. The Fifth Edition of the former Indoor Marijuana Horticulture: The Indoor Bible was originally published in 1983, when it immediately became a best seller. More than 500,000 copies of the Indoor Bible are in print in Dutch, English, French, German and Spanish.

New greenhouse and outdoor growing chapters make this a book both indoor and outdoor growers will keep under thumb. The other 15 chapters (17 total) are all updated with the most current information, completely rewritten and significantly expanded. For example, Dr. John McPartland contributed an all new medical section - The books credits list more than 300 contributors and reads like a who's who in the world of cannabis cultivation.


```
http://www.fileserve.com/file/SzTG2Sh
https://rapidshare.com/files/3374893328/Marijuana_Horticulture_The_Indoor-Outdoor_Medical_Growers_Bible__by_Jorge_Cervantes.pdf
```







Soma has become synonymous with a mindful approach to cannabis gardening and an earth-friendly lifestyle. Soma's varieties of marijuana are considered legendary and have been big winners at the most reputable harvest festivals of Europe. Now for the first time, he shares the philosophy and methods that distinguish him as a world-class breeder of cannabis in one concise volume. Essays include detailed advice on organic approaches to growing the plant and address the specific needs of sophisticated connoisseurs and enthusiasts. Two full-color sections of Soma&#8217;s lush photography reveal the colorful beauty and range of the cannabis plant. Perfectly suited to the home grower, Soma&#8217;s advice is inspiring and informative, emphasizing the sublime qualities of marijuana&#8217;s flavor and effects when grown in optimal conditions.


```
http://www.fileserve.com/file/MENP4nK
https://rapidshare.com/files/1306096581/Organic_Marijuana__Soma_Style_-_The_Pleasures_Of_Cultivating_Connoisseur_Cannabis.pdf
```







This practical, informative guide is packed with more than 700 full-color illustrations and photographs detailing more than 150 affordable marijuana grow setups. Become an expert on grow rooms, feminized seeds, seedlings, cloning, mother plants, singling out male and female plants early, peak sinsemilla harvest, as well as manicuring, drying and curing your crop for highest potency. Buy only the grow gear you need hydroponics and soil, lights, CO2, meters, fans and filters to maximize your harvest. Design and set up your grow room with supplies from your local hardware store and garden center. Plus troubleshoot problems and control common pests and diseases!



```
http://www.fileserve.com/file/nfxsAAy
https://rapidshare.com/files/2371335343/Marijuana_Grow_Basics_-_The_Easy_Guide_for_Cannabis_Aficionados_-_Cervantes_2009.pdf
```







Are you sick of buying overpriced, inconsistent weed from your local &#8220;connection?&#8221;

If you would like to learn the revolutionary easy system that'll teach you how to grow marijuana like a pro virtually overnight so that you too can have and toke the BEST Cannabis strains on Earth practically for FREE, than you'll probably want to read on...




```
http://www.fileserve.com/file/hdPnB8J
https://rapidshare.com/files/44446937/Elite_Growing__Marijuana.pdf
```









```
http://www.fileserve.com/file/YugQh7m
https://rapidshare.com/files/3480397070/I_Love_It_-_Another_Cannabis_Book.pdf
```








This handy, simple guide walks the novice &#8212; or budget-minded &#8212; gardener through the entire process of cultivating marijuana. Unlike most such books that feature costly high-tech equipment, this one emphasizes household fluorescent bulbs and other inexpensive, easily available supplies. Marijuana Buds for Less is organized around a boldly photographed day-to-day planner, with each page a day in the life of the garden. Growers have a visual reference of their plant's progress with instructions on watering, feeding, lighting, and caretaking.












Marihuana en Exterior - Cultivo De Guerrilla es la fuente de información más completa y actual sobre el cultivo clandestino de cannabis. Jorge Cervantes ha viajado por América, Europa y Australia para aprender como se cultiva la mejor marihuana del mundo y trasladar estas técnicas a sus libros. Tantos los cultivadores expertos como los novatos apreciarán sus útiles consejos prácticos extraidos de la experiencia de los mejores cultivadores. Cervantes hace un recorrido por cinco climas distintos y explica en un lenguaje fácil y comprensible cómo sacar el mejor partido a la cosecha.


```
http://www.fileserve.com/file/ve5QchM
https://rapidshare.com/files/3892743754/Jorge_Cervantes_-_Cultivo_de_guerrilla.pdf
```







Cannabis, Manual de Cultivo para el autoconsumo. A.R.S.E.C., colección Amanda. 226 páginas.

Lejos de difundir o fomentar usos, consumos ni aficiones, nuestra asociación debe su existencia a la voluntad de responder objetiva y verazmente a todas las preguntas que pueden formularse sobre el cannabis: bondades, menos bondades y utilidades.

Pretendemos con este manual de cultivo solucionar el principal problema del consumidor: cómo conseguir una cosa cuyo tráfico está prohibido, demostrando además cuán fácil sería darle un zarpazo considerable al tráfico ilícito generador de males sociales de tal magnitud que ponen en peligro las propias estructuras estatales de algunos paises y embrutecen la economía mundial. Cada consumidor de cannabis puede fácilmente autoabastecerse, en su propio domicilio y sin probables ni, en todo caso, excesivos riesgos jurídicos.


```
http://www.fileserve.com/file/PxpZsrP
https://rapidshare.com/files/483333772/Manual_de_Cultivo_para_AutoConsumo.pdf
```

Please say 









Please reply so thread lives on and we can all grow some weed 
enjoy


----------



## jordann9e (Oct 24, 2011)

hahah this was the first grow video I bought. In 2002 California.


----------



## rollandtoke (Nov 8, 2011)

thanks for the info...


----------



## RollMoniter (Nov 16, 2011)

Great ideas! Im going to start my first indoor grow really soon...


----------



## jerrytim (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice discussion.


----------



## dj2blunts (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm a newbie trying to grow,so I love some input on my set up.I got a 4x4x6.5 growtent,4in inline fan/filter combo,and a 600watt mh/hps winghood and digital ballast,what else you'll say I need?


----------



## canna_420 (Nov 29, 2011)

dj2blunts said:


> I'm a newbie trying to grow,so I love some input on my set up.I got a 4x4x6.5 growtent,4in inline fan/filter combo,and a 600watt mh/hps winghood and digital ballast,what else you'll say I need?


pots-plants


----------



## jerrytim (Dec 2, 2011)

I also enjoy videos. I like them all.


----------



## ML75 (Dec 5, 2011)

wow this is amazing


----------



## Sk33tINnOObs (Dec 5, 2011)

Good Times...


----------



## witchweed (Dec 10, 2011)

Great Thread! Thanks!!!


----------



## ASCII (Dec 20, 2011)

Real Nice!...


----------



## kesorthechiken (Jan 12, 2012)

Watchin when im smokin by kesor the chiken and cosmic tease table damager http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJfwd3GdSfo


----------



## servicesprovider (Feb 15, 2012)

This will help to grow


----------



## KrAzEo (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice! Thank you!!


----------



## Txchilies (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey, like the article about growing. I'm new to this sort of thing and it has me baffled somewhat. I understand the art of growing plants and do pretty well with them. Pot on the other hand has me confused. I am trying my hand at Deep Water Culture (DWC) and like it's simplicity. Because I live in a state where growing is illegal, I have tried to reduce my signature by using CFL's. Because I'm new at this I didn't want to make the of buying expensive seeds only to kill them before they could produce bud. So I took some seeds from some bags I saved up over the years. I saved the best looking ones, all tortus shelled and dark and plump. To my surprize all germinated and are growing.

Being a newbie at this I have made a few mistakes I'm sure, and have learned alot more patients because of it. Best thing I have been told is "watch your Nutes" don't over fertilize. I did and caught it.

So my questions are:

"how long should I veg from germination to begin flowering, currently my plants are 34 days old and roughly 8 inches tall and branching like crazy. I topped them a week ago."

"I understand fertilizers and know what they can do and I know plants at certain stages need more of one thing than the others, what are some Hydroponic Ferts that supply a better ratio of potassium?
I am currently using Fox Farm Grow Big, Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom, Bush Doctor, Kangaroots, Microbrew, Sledge Hammer, Open Sesame, Beastie Bloomz and Cha CHing.

Could someone please give me some advice?


----------



## ynkessuck247 (May 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;pbz9BvGUTyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbz9BvGUTyo[/video]


Good strain grow reviews!!


----------



## ynkessuck247 (May 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;XFgdNvnSHCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFgdNvnSHCw [/video]

Last one.


----------



## Satanicbongripper (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## LiquidJunglist (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the posts was looking for one of those ^_^ Nico Escondido DVD has a error in the footage. BOO  Its when he installs the fan.


----------



## BudGrinder (Nov 5, 2012)

OmegaVermelho said:


> These were the 1st vids i watched one is a Skunk#1 soil grow and the other a AK47 Hydro grow, enjoy...
> 
> Soil - Stoned Free Guide to Growing Cannabis. - Google Video
> 
> ...



....ok percentages... how the hell do i split this shit up int cups and actual measurements with which to work with. yeah sure, you can work with percentages, but when was the last time your flower pot was measured in a percentage instead of a measurement of volume. and im baked, i cant be doing this math lol but yeah i see what he does there with the soil there but im still lost on how to mix it. im not exactly using what he said. its hard to come across these items without being asked " whats your project?" and not have a believable excuse


----------



## dem420 (Dec 16, 2012)

jorge cervantes....youtube!


----------



## lickalotapus (Jan 14, 2013)

for outdoor growing type in kog a growers lot


----------



## lickalotapus (Jan 14, 2013)

type in to youtube


----------



## delvite (Jan 14, 2013)

sexing your plants............................................ .[video=youtube;iviUgp0UVFQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iviUgp0UVFQ[/video]


----------



## super smoking puffer (Jan 24, 2013)

seen it mr green is the one that got me growing


> muahahahaha


----------



## west coast/LA 420 (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is a great web site with written tutorials for newbies. You can also download a cheat sheet on growing from
start to finish: www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## onthegrezinn (Feb 14, 2013)

links dead


----------



## onthegrezinn (Feb 14, 2013)

heres some uploads for yall have fun now


> http://rapidshare.com/files/897790353/Growing For Dummies.pdfhttp://rapidshare.com/files/942080478/I Love It - Another Cannabis Book.pdf I love it another cannabis book
> http://rapidshare.com/files/1002685958/Elite Growing Marijuana.pdf Elite growing marijuana
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/1732866251/Marijuana Grow Basics - The Easy Guide for Cannabis Aficionados - Cervantes 2009.pdf cervantes easy guide for cannabis aficionados connoisseur
> ...


enjoy


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Feb 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=68_r-bk8i50


----------



## silveraom704 (Mar 21, 2013)

THX mak mak


----------



## sephiclo (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you, this helped a lot.


----------



## BeastGrow (Mar 23, 2013)

The main thing I would do differently than MR Green is use Aeroponics rather that Ebb and FLow... way cheaper/easier to install and it takes up much less room


----------



## Espander (Apr 17, 2013)

I welcome to undertake and sisters! !
Who can help me on vertical SOG 
P.S. Forgive for bad English


----------



## alrachid (May 15, 2013)

Thank you for the videos, very helpful.


----------



## Krake (Jun 10, 2013)

Excellent thread, much appreciated


----------



## crop thief (Jul 18, 2013)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=68_r-bk8i50


sick video,, try edit the video next time and rotate it... loooking sick,,


----------



## RIPE (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't know if I'm the only newbie who thinks growing is a rich man's sport but I'm on a strict budget. Are there any budget shortcuts? Are there any videos that show or give ideas on how to grow on a budget. These are tight times and killing plants is expensive for newbies on a fixed income. I appreciate all the information and help but it seems there is a price tag for getting into this. I don't have a bunch of high school buddies or family members there to help me. It is like - you are on your own - good luck! Thanks!


----------



## CreteKeene (Oct 10, 2013)

Any suggestions? 
http://youtu.be/CkP2kTXUKaw


----------



## vegeing (Oct 19, 2013)

Good video


----------



## KushLyle (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice video of your buds. Have you harvested them already?


----------



## kingpyro (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyone have live links for this thread, page 34 seemed to be the best collection but they are all dead.


----------



## Organix420 (Jan 11, 2014)

I agree I couldn't find them on the web either


----------

